# la sofferenza



## Old oscar (14 Marzo 2009)

vi dico una piccola cosa di me:

Nella mia vita mi è capitato molte volte di vedere persone soffrire,  qualche  volta la mano della sofferenza ha toccato anche me.

La sofferenza si esprime in molti modi. Uno di questi è il pianto e la tristezza; un'altro è la rabbia.
Tempo fa', quando ero un po' più giovane, se qualcuno rivolgeva la sua rabbia verso di me, rispondevo con la rabbia, senza pensarci molto sù.

Ora però, mi comporto in maniera differente.
Se intuisco che la rabbia rivoltami affonda le sue radici nella sofferenza cerco di smorzarla con una carezza oppure mi allontano silenzioso.
So bene che questo mio comportamento può essere scambiato per codardia, ma la cosa non mi interessa.

Forse mi sbaglio, forse dovrei combattere, ma, solamente comportandomi così mi sento in pace con me stesso. 

Molte volte ci riesco, alcune volte no, d'altrode, sono un uomo, non sono un santo.


----------



## MK (14 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Forse mi sbaglio, forse dovrei combattere, ma, solamente comportandomi così mi sento in pace con me stesso.
> 
> Molte volte ci riesco, alcune volte no, d'altrode, sono un uomo, non sono un santo.


 
Mi dispiace quando la sofferenza porta solo rabbia, ma concordo con te, non ci si può caricare dei pesi del mondo


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2009)

*?*

Io vorrei fare solo una domanda ad Oscar

Si e' capito che tu tieni a tua moglie e, che mai la lasceresti per la tua amante OK? ... tu sai che se tua moglie ti scoprisse traditore ne soffrirebbe, giusto? 

Come fai a gioire/godere/rallegrarti di quei momenti che dividi con l'amante sapendo che tutto cio' potrebbe essere motivo di grandissimo dolore per tua moglie? 

Come fai?! Come fai a non sentirti in colpa?




.


----------



## Old oscar (14 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io vorrei fare solo una domanda ad Oscar
> 
> Si e' capito che tu tieni a tua moglie e, che mai la lasceresti per la tua amante OK? ... tu sai che se tua moglie ti scoprisse traditore ne soffrirebbe, giusto?
> 
> ...



non  mi sembra l'argomento di questo 3d, non trovi ?
se vuoi porre domande personali su di me apri un 3d apposito, non sporcare questo con divagazioni fuori luogo, te ne prego.


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non  mi sembra l'argomento di questo 3d, non trovi ?
> se vuoi porre domande personali su di me apri un 3d apposito, non sporcare questo con divagazioni fuori luogo, te ne prego.


OK, come vuoi ... per me il tradimento (subito) e' stato motivo di "sofferenza", ne ha provacato tanto in me e vedo tante persone che ne soffrono, questo mi dispiace profondamente, comunque ...

Scusami la chiudo qui.

Ciao.


----------



## Old oscar (14 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK, come vuoi ... per me il tradimento (subito) e' stato motivo di "sofferenza", ne ha provacato tanto in me e vedo tante persone che ne soffrono, questo mi dispiace profondamente, comunque ...
> 
> Scusami la chiudo qui.
> 
> Ciao.


se questa tua sofferenza si esprime ( anche ) attraverso la rabbia, e se questa rabbia la esprimi verso gli altri, ecco, è di questo che si parla in questo 3d.


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> se questa tua sofferenza si esprime ( anche ) attraverso la rabbia, e se questa rabbia la esprimi verso gli altri, ecco, è di questo che si parla in questo 3d.








  no no, la "sofferenza" ed il "dolore" e tutto mio ... mi dispiace sono egoista in questo caso.

Ho sbagliato 3d, ciao.


----------



## Old oscar (14 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> no no, la "sofferenza" ed il "dolore" e tutto mio ... mi dispiace sono egoista in questo caso.
> 
> Ho sbagliato 3d, ciao.


eh si, mi sa che non hai davvero capito il senso di questo 3d


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK, come vuoi ... per me il tradimento (subito) e' stato motivo di "sofferenza", .


 non solo a te mari
sai com'e'


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Marzo 2009)

Personalmente dipende dall'importanza che ha per me la persona che sta soffrendo.
Se ne ha nn mi importa farmi carico anche della sua rabbia o che la sfoghi su di me..

La considero anzi quasi  la misura di quanto quella persona mi possa sentir vicina perche' ci vuole comunque confidenza anche per lasciarsi andare a mostrare la propria sofferenza seppur tramite la rabbia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2009)

Ho avuto modo di pensarci su.
Spesso scambiamo per rabbia l'esaurimento della pazienza.
Quando si è vissuto un bel po' (in tempo e in tormenti) si tollerano e non si sopportano cose diverse.


----------



## Old oscar (14 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho avuto modo di pensarci su.
> Spesso scambiamo per rabbia l'esaurimento della pazienza.
> Quando si è vissuto un bel po' (in tempo e in tormenti) si tollerano e non si sopportano cose diverse.


spesso pensiamo di aver pazienza solamente perchè abbiamo una considerazione di noi stessi che è troppo alta e non rispecchia la realtà.

forse dovremmo avere un po' di umiltà invece di pazienza.

quando si è vissuto un bel po' bisognerebbe aver fatto tesoro delle cose che la vita ha provato ad insegnarci....


----------



## Old oscar (14 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Personalmente dipende dall'importanza che ha per me la persona che sta soffrendo.
> Se ne ha nn mi importa farmi carico anche della sua rabbia o che la sfoghi su di me..
> 
> La considero anzi quasi  la misura di quanto quella persona mi possa sentir vicina perche' ci vuole comunque confidenza anche per lasciarsi andare a mostrare la propria sofferenza seppur tramite la rabbia


si, la penso come te, ma il 3d non è rivolto a persone che si amano ma a persone che si conoscono appena o, non si conoscono affatto.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> spesso pensiamo di aver pazienza solamente perchè abbiamo una considerazione di noi stessi che è troppo alta e non rispecchia la realtà.
> 
> forse dovremmo avere un po' di umiltà invece di pazienza.
> 
> quando si è vissuto un bel po' bisognerebbe aver fatto tesoro delle cose che la vita ha provato ad insegnarci....


Pazienza nella sopportazione della sofferenza?


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Pazienza nella sopportazione della sofferenza?


così dice Persa, dice che si arrabbia perchè perde la pazienza nei confronti degli altri, non sapendo che si arrabbia perchè sta soffrendo. 

Ci vuole umiltà per ammettere questa cosa a se stessi.

la vita ci insegna molte volte ad essere umili, sta a noi imparare la lezione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)




----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> così dice Persa, dice che si arrabbia perchè perde la pazienza nei confronti degli altri, non sapendo che si arrabbia perchè sta soffrendo.


Scusa Oscar ma non ci arrivo... soffro e mi arrabbio con gli altri perché sto soffrendo?


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


eh si, quando non si hanno più argomenti si reagisce in questa maniera.

Persa, hai forse paura a guardare dentro di te ? e capire come veramente sei ?

e poi, tu ed io non siamo così in confidenza da poterti permettere delle battute simili nei miei confronti.

con questa immagine alludi al fatto che io sia pazzo, e, dare del pazzo potrebbe anche essere considerato un insulto alla mia persona.

pretendi rispetto ? prima dallo tu.

senza rancore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa Oscar ma non ci arrivo... soffro e mi arrabbio con gli altri perché sto soffrendo?


 Non preoccuparti non capisco neanch'io. E non ho detto nulla di simile.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa Oscar ma non ci arrivo... soffro e mi arrabbio con gli altri perché sto soffrendo?


persa ha scritto che si può scambiare la rabbia che deriva dalla sofferenza (o comunque rabbia in generale) con l'esaurimento della pazienza....forse dovreste leggere prima di scrivere...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa Oscar ma non ci arrivo... soffro e mi arrabbio con gli altri perché sto soffrendo?


eh, si, è proprio così.

si sfoga suglia altri la rabbia che deriva dalla sofferenza.
succede spesso.

ti faccio un esempio : 

mia moglie mi tradisce, la cosa mi fa soffrire e così me la prendo con tutti e mi offendo per piccole cose.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eh si, quando non si hanno più argomenti si reagisce in questa maniera.
> 
> Persa, hai forse paura a guardare dentro di te ? e capire come veramente sei ?
> 
> ...


Mi spiace che tu non conosca i personaggi dei peanuts.
Lucy (il personaggio che ho riportato) dà consulenze psicologiche agli altri personaggi pur essendo tutti, lei compresa, ugualmente e mediamente nevrotici.
Era una risposta scherzosa e ironica all'aver individuato in me rabbia e ad averne individuato l'origine della mia rabbia nella sofferenza e di aver, di conseguenza,  definito me codarda perché priva del coraggio di riconoscerla.
Io individuavo in te la Lucy che dà consulenze.
Ovvio che qui tutti diamo "consulenze" e siamo tutti Lucy e, in questo senso, l'immagine usata come citazione era ironica e autoironica.
Il mio scopo era interrompere la tua "amorevole persecuzione" nei miei confronti.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> *persa ha scritto che si può scambiare la rabbia che deriva dalla sofferenza (o comunque rabbia in generale) con l'esaurimento della pazienza*....forse dovreste leggere prima di scrivere...


 
Ma l'esaurimento della pazienza non porta alla rabbia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma l'esaurimento della pazienza non porta alla rabbia...


 'nfatti!


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eh, si, è proprio così.
> 
> si sfoga suglia altri la rabbia che deriva dalla sofferenza.
> succede spesso.
> ...


Invece di prendermela con se stessi? Ah ho capito... anche se mi è capitato il contrario...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma l'esaurimento della pazienza non porta alla rabbia...


e chiedilo ad oscar...è lui che l'ha scritto...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Invece di prendermela con se stessi? Ah ho capito... anche se mi è capitato il contrario...


non diciamo caxxate...se l'oggetto che ha scaturito la mia rabbia ha fatto in modo di farmi arrabbiare non me la prendo con me stesso, ma con quell'oggetto...di gesù cristo ce ne è stato solo uno (se c'è stato) e mi sembra più che sufficiente...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Invece di prendermela con se stessi? Ah ho capito... anche se mi è capitato il contrario...








   Perché chi soffre per un tradimento o comunque un torto subito dovrebbe prendersela con se stesso?
Beh se ti è capitato il contrario ...allora a te la sofferenza ha causato rabbia, come prima invece dicevi di non capire?
Allora concordi con Oscar?


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non diciamo caxxate...se l'oggetto che ha scaturito la mia rabbia ha fatto in modo di farmi arrabbiare non me la prendo con me stesso, ma con quell'oggetto...di gesù cristo ce ne è stato solo uno (se c'è stato) e mi sembra più che sufficiente...


Tanta energia sprecata però...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché chi soffre per un tradimento o comunque un torto subito dovrebbe prendersela con se stesso?
> Beh se ti è capitato il contrario ...allora a te la sofferenza ha causato rabbia, come prima invece dicevi di non capire?
> Allora concordi con Oscar?


No, era il traditore arrabbiato con me... La sofferenza non mi ha causato rabbia ma dolore e consapevolezza.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Tanta energia sprecata però...


ma questo lo dici tu..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
nel tuo caso evidentemente lo sarebbe visto che lo scrivi, forse per una buona parte delle persone con sentimenti e sensazioni umanissime (secondo me) no...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiace che tu non conosca i personaggi dei peanuts.
> Lucy (il personaggio che ho riportato) dà consulenze psicologiche agli altri personaggi pur essendo tutti, lei compresa, ugualmente e mediamente nevrotici.
> Era una risposta scherzosa e ironica all'aver individuato in me rabbia e ad averne individuato l'origine della mia rabbia nella sofferenza e di aver, di conseguenza,  definito me codarda perché priva del coraggio di riconoscerla.
> Io individuavo in te la Lucy che dà consulenze.
> ...


prima di scherzare ad una certa profondità bisogna  accertarsi di avere una certa confidenza con la persona a cui è diretta la battuta o l'ironia.
Io l'ho fatto con te e tu ti sei risentita portandomi le stesse ragioni che ti sto portando io adesso,  e di conseguenza lo staff, su segnalazione di Lettrice mi ha ammonito. 

a quanto pare tu puoi fare ad altri quello che non vuoi che gli altri facciano a te ?


ti senti perseguitata ? ma che dici ? 

si sta parlando, si sta dialogando, nullapiù. 
Non sei così importante da avere l'onore di essere perseguitata,

e se così fosse ( non sono certo io che ti perseguito, sia chiaro ) Come diceva anche Gesù,nel discorso del monte

Beati siano i perseguitati...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Tanta energia sprecata però...


eh si, cotanta energia si potrebbe utilizzare per ben altre cose, potendo...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eh si, cotanta energia si potrebbe utilizzare per ben altre cose, potendo...


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eh, si, è proprio così.
> 
> si sfoga suglia altri la rabbia che deriva dalla sofferenza.
> succede spesso.
> ...


Ma questo lo fai normalmente eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 poi ...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eh si, cotanta energia si potrebbe utilizzare per ben altre cose, potendo...


 se non è solo una battuta trovo che sia un concetto che sta in piedi solo per persone profondamente egoiste e superficiali...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiace che tu non conosca i personaggi dei peanuts.
> Lucy (il personaggio che ho riportato) dà consulenze psicologiche agli altri personaggi pur essendo tutti, lei compresa, ugualmente e mediamente nevrotici.
> Era una risposta scherzosa e ironica all'aver individuato in me rabbia e ad averne individuato l'origine della mia rabbia nella sofferenza e di aver, di conseguenza, definito me codarda perché priva del coraggio di riconoscerla.
> Io individuavo in te la Lucy che dà consulenze.
> ...


ma come ti permetti? io sono snoopy!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti? io sono snoopy!


 Io Piperita Patty...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> se non è solo una battuta trovo che sia un concetto che sta in piedi solo per persone profondamente egoiste e superficiali...


era una battuta.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> era una battuta.


 no, perchè veramente c'è gente che lo pensa sul serio e vorrebbe metterlo/lo mette in pratica...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma questo lo fai normalmente eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


continuo a non capire il senso dei tuoi discorsi, ma va bene così, daii


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io Piperita Patty...


ma solo perchè soffri di personalità multiple... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




passami ringhio...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> no, perchè veramente c'è gente che lo pensa sul serio e vorrebbe metterlo/lo mette in pratica...


lo so, eccome se lo so.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> lo so, eccome se lo so.


??????? che intendi?


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> no, perchè veramente c'è gente che lo pensa sul serio e vorrebbe metterlo/lo mette in pratica...


Mettere in pratica cosa? Usare l'energia che si butta nella sofferenza in altro modo?


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *continuo a non capire il senso dei tuoi discorsi*, ma va bene così, daii


... e fai bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ??????? che intendi?


quello che ho detto,  vedo gente del genere, la si vede spesso, basta guardarsi intorno.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mettere in pratica cosa? Usare l'energia che si butta nella sofferenza in altro modo?


 non fare la finta tonta. oscar intendeva precisamente nel fare sesso...e smettila di farte le faccine perchè hai capito benissimo e hai pure risposto con l'inchino, ma ti prego.....


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non fare la finta tonta. oscar intendeva precisamente nel fare sesso...e smettila di farte le faccine perchè hai capito benissimo e hai pure risposto con l'inchino, ma ti prego.....


quando MK fà così è adorabile.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non fare la finta tonta. oscar intendeva precisamente nel fare sesso...e smettila di farte le faccine perchè hai capito benissimo e hai pure risposto con l'inchino, ma ti prego.....


 
E dove sta il problema? Comunque non intendevo solo quello. La rabbia fine a se stessa non porta a nulla, quando diventa consapevolezza allora può diventare costruttiva.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> quando MK fà così è adorabile.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> quello che ho detto, vedo gente del genere, la si vede spesso, basta guardarsi intorno.


superficiali ed egoiste in generale o per precisamente quello che si è scritto? il mio essere interdetto era perchè mi è sembrato (posso sbagliarmi) che fossi passato dal particolare al generale...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E dove sta il problema? Comunque non intendevo solo quello. La rabbia fine a se stessa non porta a nulla, quando diventa consapevolezza allora può diventare costruttiva.


si, dici bene, ma per prendere consapevolezza di come siamo ci vuole molta umiltà, che non tutti hanno.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, dici bene, ma per prendere consapevolezza di come siamo ci vuole molta umiltà, che non tutti hanno.


Vero, dare la colpa agli altri è più facile. Beh credo che succeda a tutti prima o poi, siamo esseri umani...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E dove sta il problema? Comunque non intendevo solo quello. La rabbia fine a se stessa non porta a nulla, quando diventa consapevolezza allora può diventare costruttiva.


 la rabbia fine a sè stessa no, ma se viene "sfogata" sull'oggetto di cui parlavo prima hai suo bel perchè....ovviamente (lo ripeto caso mai non si capisse) non lo sarà per te ma, per sfortuna o il suo contrario, non siamo fatti tutti come te...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> superficiali ed egoiste in generale o per precisamente quello che si è scritto? il mio essere interdetto era perchè mi è sembrato (posso sbagliarmi) che fossi passato dal particolare al generale...


sto digerendo un ottimo Bordeaux, non ti seguo più, perdonami.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, dici bene, ma per prendere consapevolezza di come siamo ci vuole molta umiltà, che non tutti hanno.


oscar, dipende da cosa è scaturita la rabbia. a volte non è che si debba costruirsi teorie astruse...una causa genera un effetto e chiusa lì e non c'è bisogno di costruirsi elucubrazioni mentali su come si cresca o si migliori passando da alcune situazioni...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vero, dare la colpa agli altri è più facile. Beh credo che succeda a tutti prima o poi, siamo esseri umani...


errare è umano, certo, ma perseverare..........


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la rabbia fine a sè stessa no, ma se viene "sfogata" sull'oggetto di cui parlavo prima hai suo bel perchè....ovviamente (lo ripeto caso mai non si capisse) non lo sarà per te ma, per sfortuna o il suo contrario, non siamo fatti tutti come te...


L'energia messa nella distruzione, sì capisco. Non è detto che sia la soluzione giusta però, anzi la maggior parte delle volte non lo è. Dipende da quanto il nostro senso del sè viene influenzato dall'atteggiamento degli altri.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> sto digerendo un ottimo Bordeaux, non ti seguo più, perdonami.


 se. bonanotte....
intendevo, vedi in giro molte persone superficiali ed egoiste che al posto di sfogare la propria rabbia fanno sesso con l'oggetto della propria rabbia senza elaborarla (e intndo proprio liberarsene sfogandosi sull'oggetto)?
adesso mi sono spiegato/hai capito?


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> L'energia messa nella distruzione, sì capisco. Non è detto che sia la soluzione giusta però, anzi la maggior parte delle volte non lo è. Dipende da quanto il nostro senso del sè viene influenzato dall'atteggiamento degli altri.


 ma quale senso del sè....scendi dal nirvana con i mortali....


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> se. bonanotte....
> intendevo, vedi in giro molte persone superficiali ed egoiste che al posto di sfogare la propria rabbia *fanno sesso con l'oggetto della propria rabbia senza elaborarla* (e intndo proprio liberarsene sfogandosi sull'oggetto)?
> adesso mi sono spiegato/hai capito?




















   io mica intendevo questo


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> quando MK fà così è adorabile.












da morire proprio...servirebbe un'emoticon Tafazzi adesso...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> io mica intendevo questo


lui si...chi tace acconsente e lui non mi ha ancora corretto...
comunque se uno mi taglia la strada in macchina e mi fa incazzare non è che sto lì a elucubrare come elaborarla..e non farmi il panegirico che non c'entra niente perchè è solo un esempio e a volte alcuni rapporti hanno meno importanza di quello che si ha con uno sconosciuto che ti taglia la strada in macchina...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> oscar, dipende da cosa è scaturita la rabbia. a volte non è che si debba costruirsi teorie astruse...una causa genera un effetto e chiusa lì e non c'è bisogno di costruirsi elucubrazioni mentali su come si cresca o si migliori passando da alcune situazioni...


certo, hai ragione. 

però questo vino è delizioso, il Bordeaux è il vino francese che preferisco.
con un formaggio delicato poi, è il massimo.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> certo, hai ragione.
> 
> però questo vino è delizioso, il Bordeaux è il vino francese che preferisco.
> con un formaggio delicato poi, è il massimo.


I piaceri della vita


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

vieni qui MK che ti dò un bacetto sulle guancette ( un bacetto affettuoso, s'intende, non forrei pensassi bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....)


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> certo, hai ragione.
> 
> però questo vino è delizioso, il Bordeaux è il vino francese che preferisco.
> con un formaggio delicato poi, è il massimo.
















fatti un caffè triplo...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> I piaceri della vita


mangiare e  bere mentre si fa l'amore ( intervallando ) è una cosa che adoro.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> vieni qui MK che ti dò un bacetto sulle guancette ( un bacetto affettuoso, s'intende, non *forrei *pensassi bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fossi mica crucco?


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mangiare e bere mentre si fa l'amore ( intervallando ) è una cosa che adoro.


Mangiare e bere bene, condivido


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> fossi mica crucco?


mamma mia , il vino, non vorrei fosse un lapsus froidiano


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vero, dare la colpa agli altri è più facile. Beh credo che succeda a tutti prima o poi, siamo esseri umani...


dare la colpa agli altri è spesso corretto, se la colpa è degli altri...a volte invece non c'è niente dietro che una colpa che scaturisce un effetto....*PUNTO*


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mamma mia , il vino, non vorrei fosse un lapsus froidiano


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> dare la colpa agli altri è spesso corretto, se la colpa è degli altri...a volte invece non c'è niente dietro che una colpa che scaturisce un effetto....*PUNTO*


Uffa. Bianco e nero, che noia...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Uffa. Bianco e nero, che noia...


il Bordeaux  non è ne bianco ne nero, è Bordeaux


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Uffa. Bianco e nero, che noia...


 la noia è farsi pippe mentali su ogni cosa, della quale maggior parte è inutile, improduttivo e soprattutto stupido...a proposito di sprecare energie su fatti e teorie inesistenti...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> il Bordeaux non è ne bianco ne nero, è Bordeaux




















   un bicchiere lo prendo volentieri, merci...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Uffa. Bianco e nero, che noia...


 e comunque visto che l'ho scritto io ti sbagli proprio alla grande perchè seppure posso essere noioso (come lo può essere chiunque. anche tu) non ragiono su bianco e nero...ma se non ci sono sfumature non ci sono e vederle quando non ci sono o sono così marginali da essere trscurabili è essere orbi...si chiama essere pratici quando è necessario, produttivo e snellente della vita ed è una bella qualità, fidati...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e comunque visto che l'ho scritto io ti sbagli proprio alla grande perchè seppure posso essere noioso (come lo può essere chiunque. anche tu) non ragiono su bianco e nero...ma se non ci sono sfumature non ci sono e vederle quando non ci sono o sono così marginali da essere trscurabili è essere orbi...si chiama essere pratici quando è necessario, produttivo e snellente della vita ed è una bella qualità, fidati...


Dare la colpa agli altri senza essere consapevoli delle proprie mancanze per me è vedere in bianco e nero. Poi ognuno vive come vuole... ci mancherebbe...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Dare la colpa agli altri senza essere consapevoli delle proprie mancanze per me è vedere in bianco e nero. Poi ognuno vive come vuole... ci mancherebbe...


tutti abbiamo delle mancanze e a parità (nella migliore delle ipotesi) di mancanze se la colpa ce l'ha una persona, ce l'ha e basta. se non ci si comporta correttamente e si pretende di dividere una colpa è una doppia "scorrettezza"


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> tutti abbiamo delle mancaze e a parità (nella migliore delle ipotesi) di mancanze se la colpa ce l'ha una persona, ce l'ha e basta. se non ci si comporta correttamente e si pretende di dividere una colpa è una doppia "scorrettezza"


Ti faccio un esempio concreto, il tradimento che ha posto fine al mio matrimonio. Avessi passato tutto il tempo a sfogare la rabbia nei confronti di chi il tradimento l'ha agito non avrei avuto energia per uscirne. Invece è stata un'occasione per riflettere sulle mie mancanze. Non ha preteso lui di dividere la "colpa" (se di colpa si può parlare) ma quello che è accaduto mi ha portata a riflettere anche su me stessa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio concreto, il tradimento che ha posto fine al mio matrimonio. Avessi passato tutto il tempo a sfogare la rabbia nei confronti di chi il tradimento l'ha agito non avrei avuto energia per uscirne. Invece è stata un'occasione per riflettere sulle mie mancanze. Non ha preteso lui di dividere la "colpa" (se di colpa si può parlare) ma quello che è accaduto mi ha portata a riflettere anche su me stessa...


 MK questa tua esperienza è importante e bella e non è stata solo tua.
Ma quello che irrita (e tanti cercano di dirtelo da tempo ...io mi sono impegnata) è che non è universale, non è e non può essere LA  strada per tutti.
E non è neppure detto che tutti debbano trovare mancanze proprie o corresponsabilità (in riferimento al tradimento, ovvio, poi di perfetti non c'è nessuno) mentre tu sembra che voglia applicare questo schema a tutti e a tutte le relazioni.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> MK questa tua esperienza è importante e bella e non è stata solo tua.
> Ma quello che irrita (e tanti cercano di dirtelo da tempo ...io mi sono impegnata) è che non è universale, non è e non può essere LA strada per tutti.
> E non è neppure detto che tutti debbano trovare mancanze proprie o corresponsabilità (in riferimento al tradimento, ovvio, poi di perfetti non c'è nessuno) mentre tu sembra che voglia applicare questo schema a tutti e a tutte le relazioni.


Persa fino a quando non arriva la consapevolezza non se ne esce... E se si intraprendono nuove storie si ripetono gli stessi schemi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Persa fino a quando non arriva la consapevolezza non se ne esce... E se si intraprendono nuove storie si ripetono gli stessi schemi.


 Ma la consapevolezza è una sola? 
Esiste una sola spiegazione a tutte le storie?
Può essere che quello che è stato valido per te ti faccia piacere pensare che sia applicabile a tutti, ma non può essere così. Come fai a non capirlo?


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio concreto, il tradimento che ha posto fine al mio matrimonio. Avessi passato tutto il tempo a sfogare la rabbia nei confronti di chi il tradimento l'ha agito non avrei avuto energia per uscirne. Invece è stata un'occasione per riflettere sulle mie mancanze. Non ha preteso lui di dividere la "colpa" (se di colpa si può parlare) ma quello che è accaduto mi ha portata a riflettere anche su me stessa...


ci sono persone invece che potrebbero essere già coscienti dei propri limiti e mancanze (perciò non necessitano di ulteriori perdite di tempo a macerarsi come migliorare) e che quindi preferiscono defilarsi nei rapporti in cui quelle mancanze (o diversità chiamale come ti pare) sono palesate...se la defilazione è unilaterale però non c'è nessuna colpa nel defilante e voler dare colpe alle mancanze di chi è cosciente di averle è doppiamente scorretto...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la consapevolezza è una sola?
> Esiste una sola spiegazione a tutte le storie?
> Può essere che quello che è stato valido per te ti faccia piacere pensare che sia applicabile a tutti, ma non può essere così. Come fai a non capirlo?


Persa i rapporti si creano in due e si distruggono in due. Forse uno dei due resta fermo e l'altro va avanti, e non ci si incontra più...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Persa fino a quando non arriva la consapevolezza non se ne esce... E se si intraprendono nuove storie si ripetono gli stessi schemi.


probabilmente parli per te....personalmente non c'è mai stato un denominatore comune nelle mie....e ogni volta mi sono comportato diversamente *e ne ho tratto insegnamenti differenti...ed èsempre successo...*


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ci sono persone invece che potrebbero essere già coscienti dei propri limiti e mancanze (perciò non necessitano di ulteriori perdite di tempo a macerarsi come migliorare) e che quindi preferiscono defilarsi nei rapporti in cui quelle mancanze (o diversità chiamale come ti pare) sono palesate...*se la defilazione è unilaterale però non c'è nessuna colpa nel defilante e voler dare colpe alle mancanze di chi è cosciente di averle è doppiamente scorretto*...


E siamo sempre allo stesso punto. Chi se ne va (prendiamo l'esempio del tradimento) agisce, consapevole delle mancanze del rapporto, chi resta dovrebbe raggiungere la stessa consapevolezza.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Persa i rapporti si creano in due e si distruggono in due. Forse uno dei due resta fermo e l'altro va avanti, e non ci si incontra più...


ti vedo un po' statica infatti....datti una mossa, sù...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E siamo sempre allo stesso punto. Chi se ne va (prendiamo l'esempio del tradimento) agisce, consapevole delle mancanze del rapporto, chi resta dovrebbe raggiungere la stessa consapevolezza.


magari però chi se ne va non è il traditore...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> magari però chi se ne va non è il traditore...


Stessa cosa. Torniamo al discorso di attribuzione delle colpe.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Persa i rapporti si creano in due e si distruggono in due. Forse uno dei due resta fermo e l'altro va avanti, e non ci si incontra più...


Ma che rigidità!
Chi tradisce con cani e porci è andato avanti???
Avanti dove???!!!
Non ripetere il pensiero che ha fatto bene A TE ...cerca di accettare che ci sono relazioni, rapporti diversi da quello che hai vissuto tu e persone diverse da te.
Io mica voglio convincerti che tu non avevi responsabilità ...se lo sai tu di averne avute ...ma non vedo perché tu insisti a voler far passare per esseri inconsapevoli delle proprie responsabilità coloro che hanno vissuto relazioni diverse, tradimenti diversi e sanno di non aver avuto responsabilità?!


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Stessa cosa. Torniamo al discorso di attribuzione delle colpe.


se il tradito se ne va perchè non gli sta bene quella mancanza (e magari sa benissimo che anche lei/lui ha avuto delle mancanze e ne è consapevole e ne è pienamente cosciente e infatti se ne va) e il traditore invece (come spesso accade) in quella storia ci vuole rimanere e fa in modo di rimanerci, ma continua a tradire e starci con le stesse modalità...è inutile che ci si sta a fare pippe mentali....quel traditore è doppiamente scorretto e le sue colpe sono solo sue...e il voler ritornare a sottolineare le mancanze primarie del tradito è triplamente scorretto...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che rigidità!
> Chi tradisce con cani e porci è andato avanti???
> Avanti dove???!!!
> Non ripetere il pensiero che ha fatto bene A TE ...cerca di accettare che ci sono relazioni, rapporti diversi da quello che hai vissuto tu e persone diverse da te.
> Io mica voglio convincerti che tu non avevi responsabilità ...se lo sai tu di averne avute ...ma non vedo perché tu insisti a voler far passare per esseri inconsapevoli delle proprie responsabilità coloro che hanno vissuto relazioni diverse, tradimenti diversi e sanno di non aver avuto responsabilità?!


Rigida io?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Rigida io?


 Sei rigidissima. Non te ne sei mai accorta?
Si può essere rigide anche nell'apparente flessibilità.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> se il tradito se ne va perchè non gli sta bene quella mancanza (e magari sa benissimo che anche lei/lui ha avuto delle mancanze e ne è consapevole e ne è pienamente cosciente e infatti se ne va) e il traditore invece (come spesso accade) in quella storia ci vuole rimanere e fa in modo di rimanerci, ma continua a tradire e starci con le stesse...è inutile che ci si sta a fare pippe mentali....quel traditore è doppiamente scorretto e le sue colpe sono solo sue...


Quando il tradito viene a conoscenza del tradimento decide. Delle volte pure prima. E' una sua scelta e basta. Colpe o non colpe.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei rigidissima. Non te ne sei mai accorta?
> Si può essere rigide anche nell'apparente flessibilità.


Può essere, ma per me il problema non si pone. Niente matrimonio niente aspettative niente possesso.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quando il tradito viene a conoscenza del tradimento decide. Delle volte pure prima. E' una sua scelta e basta. Colpe o non colpe.


se il tradito ha deciso di andarsene e lo fa e il traditore non rispetta questo e (tra virgolette) carpisce la buona fede (del tradito che normalmente non smette di provare da un giorno all'altro un sentimento o affezione) e una volta ritornato in quel rapporto non cambia le sue modalità e continua a tradire, la colpa è solo sua e non di chi in buona fede in quel rapporto è ritornato...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Può essere, ma per me il problema non si pone. Niente matrimonio niente aspettative niente possesso.


 ma perchè non vai a fare la buona samaritana nei lebbrosari dell'india? ne hanno sempre bisogno..


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> se il tradito ha deciso di andarsene e lo fa e il traditore non rispetta questo e (tra virgolette) carpisce la buona fede (del tradito che normalmente non smette di provare da un giorno all'altro di provare un sentimento o affezione) e una volta ritornato in quel rapporto non cambia le sue modalità e continua a tradire, la colpa è solo sua e non di chi in buona fede in quel rapporto è ritornato...


No, è il tradito che dovrebbe essere capace di intendere e di volere, e se non lo è dovrebbe riflettere sulle proprie di motivazioni.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma perchè non vai a fare la buona samaritana nei lebbrosari dell'india? ne hanno sempre bisogno..


E che c'entra questo?


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> No, è il tradito che dovrebbe essere capace di intendere e di volere, e se non lo è dovrebbe riflettere sulle proprie di motivazioni.


la motivazione te l'ho scritta...è il sentimento...tu vuoi dare una connotazione di mancanza o colpa" a quello? i miei complimenti...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E che c'entra questo?


niente, non c'entra niente...lasciamo perdere..


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la motivazione te l'ho scritta...è il sentimento...tu vuoi dare una connotazione di mancanza o colpa" a quello? i miei complimenti...


Il sentimento unilaterale...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il sentimento unilaterale...


peggio! vuol dire che il traditore fa in modo di tornarci solo per i suoi comodi egoistici...tripla ragione per il tradito per non farsi nessuna colpa e magari prendere letteralmente a calci un culo il traditore...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il sentimento unilaterale...


Se non è corrisposto è responsabilità di chi non corrisponde di non usare l'altro.
O vorresti dire che, ad esempio, se nella vicenda di Pazienza lui tornasse a tradire la moglie avrebbe la sua stessa responsabilità perché lo ama, lo ha voluto capire, accogliere e accompagnare nel processo di autoricostruzione?


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> peggio! vuol dire che il traditore fa in modo di tornarci solo per i suoi comodi egoistici...tripla ragione per il tradito per non farsi nessuna colpa e magari prendere letteralmente a calci un culo il traditore...


Masochismo? Se si decide di chiudere si chiude e basta. Senza vittimismi e voglie di rivalsa. Altrimenti si sta dentro cambiando le regole. Vie di mezzo non ne vedo...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se non è corrisposto è responsabilità di chi non corrisponde di non usare l'altro.
> O vorresti dire che, ad esempio, se nella vicenda di Pazienza lui tornasse a tradire la moglie avrebbe la sua stessa responsabilità perché lo ama, lo ha voluto capire, accogliere e accompagnare nel processo di autoricostruzione?


Gli ha dato una possibilità. Se lui la tradisse ancora significherebbe che le cose non sono risolte, o non possono essere risolte. A lei decidere se continuare ad amarlo così com'è oppure lasciarlo andare via...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Masochismo? Se si decide di chiudere si chiude e basta. Senza vittimismi e voglie di rivalsa. Altrimenti si sta dentro cambiando le regole. Vie di mezzo non ne vedo...


uffa che noia...o bianco o nero... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma vai a farti una bella doccia calda che ti schiarisce le idee...
da quello che scrivi traspare un tuo atteggiamento "utilitaristico" delle cose e delle persone ed è un bel difettuccio...rifletti un po' su questo che non può solo che farti bene...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Gli ha dato una possibilità. Se lui la tradisse ancora significherebbe che le cose non sono risolte, o non possono essere risolte. A lei decidere se continuare ad amarlo così com'è oppure lasciarlo andare via...


certo che deve essere così ma  c'è anche una terza via...fare quello che hai detto tu ma farlo con un bel calcio in culo (magari dopo la seconda o la terza volta che succede)...liberatorio oltre che corretto...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> uffa che noia...o bianco o nero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Utilitaristico?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si amano le persone per quello che sono, non per quello che ci aspettiamo possano darci...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Gli ha dato una possibilità. Se lui la tradisse ancora significherebbe che le cose non sono risolte, o non possono essere risolte. A lei decidere se continuare ad amarlo così com'è oppure lasciarlo andare via...


Se lui tradisse ancora significherebbe che LUI non è risolto ed è pure un grandissimo stronzo.

Il "lasciar andare" mi fa sempre ridere. Chi se ne vuole andare se ne va nessuno può trattenere nessuno. Mi suona come un voler trasformare l'abbandono in una scelta.
E te lo dice una che ha buttato fuori a calci con valigia e sacchi dell'immondizia un uomo dopo quasi trentanni.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se lui tradisse ancora significherebbe che LUI non è risolto ed è pure un grandissimo stronzo.
> 
> Il "lasciar andare" mi fa sempre ridere. Chi se ne vuole andare se ne va nessuno può trattenere nessuno. Mi suona come un voler trasformare l'abbandono in una scelta.
> E te lo dice una che ha buttato fuori a calci con valigia e sacchi dell'immondizia un uomo dopo quasi trentanni.


Mica facile Persa, se un uomo non ha l'alternativa sicura difficile se ne vada... parlo di storie di lunga durata ovviamente. 

ps hai fatto bene, l'ho fatto anch'io... però l'alternativa ce l'avevano


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Utilitaristico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma le nostre aspettative vengono ben esplicitate e confermate esplicitamente o implicitamente dall'altro ed è in base alle risposte in parole, gesti, azioni che vediamo che una persona corrisponde a ciò che amiamo.
Se no chi cavolo si amerebbe un corpo?


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma le nostre aspettative vengono ben esplicitate e confermate esplicitamente o implicitamente dall'altro ed è in base alle risposte in parole, gesti, azioni che vediamo che una persona corrisponde a ciò che amiamo.
> Se no chi cavolo si amerebbe un corpo?


Persa quando si è nella fase dell'innamoramento si dice tutto e il contrario di tutto... Dopo concordo, ma se crediamo a qualcuno che non esiste nella realtà un po' di critica verso noi stessi...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Utilitaristico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non c'entra niente l'aspettativa.....e si è consapevoli che il sentimento è unilaterale (se non si è una persona pessima) non si dovrebbe tornare in un rapporto dicendo "se l'altro è capace di intendere e di volere" ed è tornato, non importa quello che faccio, la responsabilità è solo sua...altro che niente possesso..è il massimo del possesso negativo perchè non appartiene ad un sentimento (ovviamente anche ci fosse sarebbe comunque da un certo punto di vista malato) ma ad un possesso fine a sè stesso...e se a quel possesso ci si sottrae dopo l'ennesima volta è più che lecito farlo con rabbia e con il più che ribadito calcio in culo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mica facile Persa, se un uomo non ha l'alternativa sicura difficile se ne vada... parlo di storie di lunga durata ovviamente.
> 
> ps hai fatto bene, l'ho fatto anch'io... però l'alternativa ce l'avevano


L'alternativa l'aveva e non l'aveva ...se in casa ci voleva rimanere con tutte le scuse ...tra cui che dovevamo imbiancare e avrei avuto bisogno di lui per spostare i mobili...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non c'entra niente l'aspettativa.....e si è consapevoli che il sentimento è unilaterale (se non si è una persona pessima) non si dovrebbe tornare in un rapporto dicendo "se l'altro è capace di intendere e di volere" ed è tornato, non importa quello che faccio, la responsabilità è solo sua...altro che niente possesso..è il massimo del possesso negativo perchè non appartiene ad un sentimento (ovviamente anche ci fosse sarebbe comunque da un certo punto di vista malato) ma ad un possesso fine a sè stesso...e se a quel possesso ci si sottrae dopo l'ennesima volta è più che lecito farlo con rabbia e con il più che ribadito calcio in culo...


Rabbia nei confronti di se stessi, sì sono d'accordo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Persa quando si è nella fase dell'innamoramento si dice tutto e il contrario di tutto... Dopo concordo, ma se crediamo a qualcuno che non esiste nella realtà un po' di critica verso noi stessi...


 Io mi riferisco a quel che è stato detto per trentanni.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Persa quando si è nella fase dell'innamoramento si dice tutto e il contrario di tutto... Dopo concordo, ma se crediamo a qualcuno che non esiste nella realtà un po' di critica verso noi stessi...


si fa critica adandosene e ripeto se la persona non ha un atteggiamento utilitaristico e non usa le persone a questo dovrebbe rispondere con rispetto...se non lo fa volersi anche giustificare con l'intendere e il volere degli altri è ancora peggio...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'alternativa l'aveva e non l'aveva ...se in casa ci voleva rimanere con tutte le scuse ...tra cui che dovevamo imbiancare e avrei avuto bisogno di lui per spostare i mobili...




















   almeno quello lui lo faceva... Persa c'era qualcuno dall'altra parte che pressava. Altrimenti si sarebbe inventato l'impossibile per rimanere...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Rabbia nei confronti di se stessi, sì sono d'accordo.


 no, rabbia nei confronti di una persona scorretta e insensibile....


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si fa critica adandosene e ripeto se la persona non ha un atteggiamento utilitaristico e non usa le persone a questo dovrebbe rispondere con rispetto...se non lo fa volersi anche giustificare con l'intendere e il volere degli altri è ancora peggio...


Peggio per chi? No ma scusa eh, quando una storia non funziona non funziona punto. Meglio per la propria autostima pensare che sia colpa dell'incapacità o della cattiva fede degli altri?


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Peggio per chi? No ma scusa eh, quando una storia non funziona non funziona punto. Meglio per la propria autostima pensare che sia colpa dell'incapacità o della cattiva fede degli altri?


 la propria autostima la si dimostra andandosene...meglio non pensare che si è una persona  pessima voler trascinare storie senza affetto solo per i propri desideri narcisistici ed egoistici? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








chi è peggio chi è egoista o chi è in buona fede?  è meglio chi è  egoista, ma solo per non vedere...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi riferisco a quel che è stato detto per trentanni.


Probabilmente non lo ammetteva nemmeno a se stesso... Non è facile.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Probabilmente non lo ammetteva nemmeno a se stesso... Non è facile.


 ma chi se ne frega????????....anche la condiscendenza...assurdo...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la propria autostima la si dimostra andandosene...meglio non pensare che si è una persona pessima voler trascinare storie senza affetto solo per i propri desideri narcisistici ed egoistici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è questione di peggiore o migliore, è questione di esseri umani, di momenti, di consapevolezza dei propri limiti.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega????????....anche la condiscendenza...assurdo...


Allora mettiamo al rogo i traditori e non se ne parli più. Ma come si fa ad amare le persone e poi rinnegarle? Io non capisco...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non è questione di peggiore o migliore, è questione di esseri umani, di momenti, di consapevolezza dei propri limiti.


di non guardarsi dentro per non voler vedere come realemnte si è 8a proposito di consapevolezza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   senza contare il proprio compiacimento nel potere eseritato sugli altri, basandolo sulla buona fede degli altri stessi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  p  iccole conferme di piccole persone...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> di non guardarsi dentro per non voler vedere come realemnte si è 8a proposito di consapevolezza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci si potrebbe fare delle domande sul perché si dia agli altri il potere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> almeno quello lui lo faceva... Persa c'era qualcuno dall'altra parte che pressava. Altrimenti si sarebbe inventato l'impossibile per rimanere...


 Forse ho scritto male. Era lui che aveva inventato varie ragioni (tra cui quella assurda come molte altre) per non andarsene.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse ho scritto male. Era lui che aveva inventato varie ragioni (tra cui quella assurda come molte altre) per non andarsene.


Ah. Beh allora hai agito tu. Bene.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Allora mettiamo al rogo i traditori e non se ne parli più. Ma come si fa ad amare le persone e poi rinnegarle? Io non capisco...


 rinnegarle? e facciamoci massacrarle perchè abbiamo provato qualcosa nei loro confronti...un bel vai a farti un giro adesso ci vuole proprio.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












e fai bene a non capire comunque...in certi casi non capire è l'unico modo per poter convivere con sè stessi...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ci si potrebbe fare delle domande sul perché si dia agli altri il potere...


 l'ho scritto già, ma non vuoi capire....si tratta si sentimenti, ci si fa trascinare da essi....evidentemente non sai di che si parla...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> rinnegarle? e facciamoci massacrarle perchè abbiamo provato qualcosa nei loro confronti...un bel vai a farti un giro adesso ci vuole proprio..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Massacrare da chi?


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> l'ho scritto già, ma non vuoi capire....si tratta si sentimenti, ci si fa trascinare da essi....evidentemente non sai di che si parla...


Lo so benissimo, infatti quando si ama si accetta l'altro per quello che è.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Probabilmente non lo ammetteva nemmeno a se stesso... Non è facile.


Certo è più facile e comodo prendersi tutto.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo è più facile e comodo prendersi tutto.


Moglie e amante dici? E certo che sì. Però sia moglie che amante devono mantenere l'esclusiva....


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Massacrare da chi?


massacrare sta per farsi prendere in giro...una volta ci sta...la seconda pure...la terza volta non ci si fa più prendere in giro ma si da anche un bel calcio in culo..non condividi il calcio, ma chi se ne frega...
tu confondi le "vittime" con il carnefice che lo è stato solo perchè gli è stato permesso di esserlo in seguito ad un sentimento...ma quando ci si accorge che il sentimento non è stato rispettato lo si fa rispettare e dal mio punto di vista anche con le cattive...e le cattive non vogliono avere una funzione pedagogica (che dovrebbero averla comunque per chi quel calcio in culo loha/avrebbe dovuto ricevere, perchè non è chi non è rispettato che si dovrebbe fare un esame di coscienza ma chi ripetutamente magari non ha rispettato-ed è sul -RIPETUTAMENTE che dovresti riflettere) ma solo come un sfogo liberatorio, umanissimo e consapevole dei propri limiti appunto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vittime e carnefice sono parole enfatizzate ovviamente...ho estremizzato.


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse ho scritto male. Era lui che aveva inventato varie ragioni (tra cui quella assurda come molte altre) per non andarsene.


nono, come sempre eri stata ben chiara


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Lo so benissimo, infatti quando si ama si accetta l'altro per quello che è.


 quindi anche egoista e narciso e che non ti rispetta?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












se segui questo che hai scritto sei masochista...ergo non devi avere avere una alta autostima...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> massacrare sta per farsi prendere in giro...una volta ci sta...la seconda pure...la terza volta non ci si fa più prendere in giro ma si da anche un bel calcio in culo..non condividi il calcio, ma chi se ne frega...
> tu confondi le "vittime" con il carnefice che lo è stato solo perchè gli è stato permesso di esserlo in seguito ad un sentimento...*ma quando ci si accorge che il sentimento non è stato rispettato lo si fa rispettare e dal mio punto di vista anche con le cattive...*e le cattive non vogliono avere una funzione pedagogica (che dovrebbero averla comunque per chi quel calcio in culo loha/avrebbe dovuto ricevere, perchè non è chi non è rispettato che si dovrebbe fare un esame di coscienza ma chi ripetutamente magari non ha rispettato-ed è sul -RIPETUTAMENTE che dovresti riflettere) ma solo come un sfogo liberatorio, umanissimo e consapevole dei propri limiti appunto
> 
> 
> ...


I sentimenti non si impongono. O ci sono o non ci sono. E se non ci sono più si volta pagina e si ricomincia.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quindi anche egoista e narciso e che non ti rispetta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche infedele, basta che non imponga la fedeltà a me...


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quindi anche egoista e narciso e che non ti rispetta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se seguisse quel che ha scritto non si sarebbe separata


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> se seguisse quel che ha scritto non si sarebbe separata








   spiega please...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> I sentimenti non si impongono. O ci sono o non ci sono. E se non ci sono più si volta pagina e si ricomincia.


con rispetto però...e dalle tue parole non traspare rispetto...ergo sei "utilitaristica"...niente di che, devi solo prenderne consapevolezza....e le conseguenze ovviamente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 come tutti gli adulti che si rispettino


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> con rispetto però...e dalle tue parole non traspare rispetto...ergo sei "utilitaristica"...niente di che, devi solo prenderne consapevolezza....e le conseguenze ovviamente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esigente sì, utilitaristica non credo proprio. Poi non capisco cosa c'entrino i sentimenti comunque.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> se seguisse quel che ha scritto non si sarebbe separata


 di chi parli? mk o persa?
io seguivo "logicamente" quello che c'è scritto e se non c'è logica in quello che si posta direi che a qualsiasi topic sul tradimento si può tranquillamente rispondere con la ricetta delle zucchine trifolate, ne convieni?


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Esigente sì, utilitaristica non credo proprio. Poi non capisco cosa c'entrino i sentimenti comunque.


ma certo, evidentemente i tuoi rapporti interpersonali non si basano sui sentimenti...ripeto, niente di che, ma dovresti prenderne consapevolezza e le relative conseguenze come si conviene ad un essere umano adulto...
mi sembra di stare diventando un pappagallo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi esigente presuppone avere delle aspettative (aspettative ed esigenze sono quasi sinonimi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ), deciditi con quello che scrivi...ti contraddici..


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma certo, evidentemente i tuoi rapporti interpersonali non si basano sui sentimenti...ripeto, niente di che, ma dovresti prenderne consapevolezza e le relative conseguenze come si conviene ad un essere umano adulto...
> mi sembra di stare diventando un pappagallo...


I sentimenti si provano al di là di quanto benessere per la nostra esistenza possano darci. Anzi, delle volte anche al di fuori di questo. Parlo di esistenza in termini concreti e materiali. Ovvio che l'amore debbe portare gioia.


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> di chi parli? mk o persa?
> io seguivo "logicamente" quello che c'è scritto e se non c'è logica in quello che si posta direi che a qualsiasi topic sul tradimento si può tranquillamente rispondere con la ricetta delle zucchine trifolate, ne convieni?


mk ...

e personalmente trovo che a parlar con lei si faccia veramente prima ad elencar ricette


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> I sentimenti si provano al di là di quanto benessere per la nostra esistenza possano darci. Anzi, delle volte anche al di fuori di questo. Parlo di esistenza in termini concreti e materiali. Ovvio che l'amore debbe portare gioia.
















aspetta che ti posto la ricetta delle zucchine, potresti poi rispondermi con un saggio si gulag sovietici...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> mk ...
> 
> e personalmente trovo che a parlar con lei si faccia veramente prima ad elencar ricette




















   però hai ragione, prima di separarmi la mia concezione dell'amore e dei rapporti era diversa.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> mk ...
> 
> e personalmente trovo che a parlar con lei si faccia veramente prima ad elencar ricette


non posso risponderti....la vicenda personale di mk è solo di mk...
per le ricette mi sto attrezzando, sono andato a prendere un'enciclopedia della cucina...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> I sentimenti si provano al di là di quanto benessere per la nostra esistenza possano darci. Anzi, delle volte anche al di fuori di questo. Parlo di esistenza in termini concreti e materiali. Ovvio che l'amore debbe portare gioia.


 e poi ripeto, tutto questo che per te va bene, se sei una persona corretta dovresti portarlo avanti con rispetto che, ribadisco per l'ennesima volta, non traspare da quello che scrivi...puoi perseguire un tuo modello, giustissimo e lecito,  ma in questo non si deve "utilizzare" gli altri..e mi pare che i concetti che esprimi lo presuppongano..


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e poi ripeto, tutto questo che per te va bene, se sei una persona corretta dovresti portarlo avanti con rispetto che, ribadisco per l'ennesima volta, non traspare da quello che scrivi...puoi perseguire un tuo modello, giustissimo e lecito, ma in questo non si deve "utilizzare" gli altri..*e mi pare che i concetti che esprimi lo presuppongano..*


spiega...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> spiega...


 sono due ore che ne parliamo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 "difendere" o "giustificare" i traditori seriali che tengono/riescono a tenere vicini a sè le proprie donne basandosi sull'affetto che provano nei loro confronti pur continuando a perseguire il tradimento e addirittura teorizzando l' "intendere e volere" delle stesse donne, la dice lunga sul tipo di concetto che hai delle persone e dei rapporti..


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sono due ore che ne parliamo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reale, sei troppo sobrio per parlare con MK, fatti un goccetto, vedrai che poi sarà tutto più semplice


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sono due ore che ne parliamo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donne o uomini... Se c'è l'amore non trovo così scandaloso il tradimento fisico o mentale, la menzogna sì sarebbe intollerabile. Quindi non trovo inconcepibile un rapporto basato sulla libertà reciproca. Non capisco cosa c'entri l'utilitarismo però...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Reale, sei troppo sobrio per parlare con MK, fatti un goccetto, vedrai che poi sarà tutto più semplice


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Reale, sei troppo sobrio per parlare con MK, fatti un goccetto, vedrai che poi sarà tutto più semplice




















gaurda che siamo tutti ubriachi....la questione si basa su chi lo regge meglio...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


e tu che ti ridi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












(sto scherzando:c_laugh


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Donne o uomini... Se c'è l'amore non trovo così scandaloso il tradimento fisico o mentale, la menzogna sì sarebbe intollerabile. Quindi non trovo inconcepibile un rapporto basato sulla libertà reciproca. Non capisco cosa c'entri l'utilitarismo però...


Ma qualsiasi tradimento è indivisibile dalla menzogna.
Non è certo possibile la cronaca minuto per minuto di quel che si fa, ma soprattutto quel che è stato condiviso con altri non può essere condiviso con il partner e questa è inevitabilmente una menzogna.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma qualsiasi tradimento è indivisibile dalla menzogna.
> Non è certo possibile la cronaca minuto per minuto di quel che si fa, ma soprattutto quel che è stato condiviso con altri non può essere condiviso con il partner e questa è inevitabilmente una menzogna.


Mica è detto, si può condividere anche il tradimento.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Donne o uomini... Se c'è l'amore non trovo così scandaloso il tradimento fisico o mentale, la menzogna sì sarebbe intollerabile. Quindi non trovo inconcepibile un rapporto basato sulla libertà reciproca. Non capisco cosa c'entri l'utilitarismo però...


 o mamma mia....non ampliare...si è parlato di traditi a cui non va bene il tradimento (altrimenti non staremmo qui a parlarne) e tu hai risposto a me quando ho prospettato il fatto che il traditore faccia in modo di tornarte con il tradito ma comunque continuando ad essere ciò che è, che le donne sono responsabili perchè capaci di intendere e di volere e non che i loro uomini le hanno "utilizzate", "usate" facendo leva sui loro sentimenti...quindi se avalli questo "utilitarismo" evidentemente lo sei anche tu...anche se c'è l'ipotesi che tu scriva cose che non pensi ma allora sfociamo nella patologia o nell'essere falsi...
che tu non trovi scandaloso va bene, ma se trovi qualcuno per cui lo è dovresti rispettarlo, una volta che ti ci rapporti...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma qualsiasi tradimento è indivisibile dalla menzogna.
> Non è certo possibile la cronaca minuto per minuto di quel che si fa, ma soprattutto quel che è stato condiviso con altri non può essere condiviso con il partner e questa è inevitabilmente una menzogna.


hai ragione qualsiasi tradimento è indivisibile dalla menzogna, e allora ??


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> o mamma mia....non ampliare...si è parlato di traditi a cui non va bene il tradimento (altrimenti non staremmo qui a parlarne) e tu hai risposto a me quando ho prospettato il fatto che il traditore faccia in modo di tornarte con il tradito ma comunque continuando ad essere ciò che è, che le donne sono responsabili perchè capaci di intendere e di volere e non che i loro uomini le hanno "utilizzate", "usate" facendo leva sui loro sentimenti...quindi se avalli questo "utilitarismo" evidentemente lo sei anche tu...anche se c'è l'ipotesi che tu scriva cose che non pensi ma allora sfociamo nella patologia o nell'essere falsi...
> che tu non trovi scandaloso va bene, ma se trovi qualcuno per cui lo è dovresti rispettarlo, una volta che ti ci rapporti...


Ma dove cavolo sta l'utilitarismo? Se ami un uomo lo perdoni, lo accetti per quello che è, ti fidi. Se poi ti ritradisce sta a te decidere che fare. O lo lasci o resti dentro il rapporto. Non è che uno impazzisca improvvisamente, un motivo ci sarà se l'uomo fedele comincia a tradire...
O la donna.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> hai ragione qualsiasi tradimento è indivisibile dalla menzogna, e allora ??


 allora bisognerebbe mettersi d'accordo sul fatto che mentire sia un elemento positivo o negativo nella coppia o più in generale in una persona. hai una risposta a questo oppure pensi che sia un elemento neutro in tutti e due i casi?


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> allora bisognerebbe mettersi d'accordo sul fatto che mentire sia un elemento positivo o negativo nella coppia o più in generale in una persona. hai una risposta a questo oppure pensi che sia un elemento neutro in tutti e due i casi?


Si può mentire anche su altre cose, non solo sul tradimento. Comunque concordo sulla negatività.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Donne o uomini... Se c'è l'amore non trovo così scandaloso il tradimento fisico o mentale, la menzogna sì sarebbe intollerabile. Quindi non trovo inconcepibile un rapporto basato sulla libertà reciproca. Non capisco cosa c'entri l'utilitarismo però...


in molti matrimoli senza tradimento si racocntano un mucchio di bugie e si vive nella menzogna.

per esempio:

sposi tuo marito, lo sposi non perchè lo ami ma perchè vuoi esaudire un tuo desideri che è quello di farti una famiglia ed avere dei figli.
Lui ti ama e stravede per te, tu, invece, non provi nulla per lui. 
Forse non lo tradirai mai, vivrai ugualmente nella menzogna. 
Lo hai usato per i tuoi scopi ( famiglia e figli ), e non gli dici che in realtà non lo ami. 

ecco, anche in questo caso si vive nella menzogna.

di matrimoni così, in giro ce ne sono tanti, credimi.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> in molti matrimoli senza tradimento si racocntano un mucchio di bugie e si vive nella menzogna.
> 
> per esempio:
> 
> ...


Vero, ci sono anche uomini che si comportano così però.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma dove cavolo sta l'utilitarismo? Se ami un uomo lo perdoni, lo accetti per quello che è, ti fidi. Se poi ti ritradisce sta a te decidere che fare. O lo lasci o resti dentro il rapporto. Non è che uno impazzisca improvvisamente, un motivo ci sarà se l'uomo fedele comincia a tradire...
> O la donna.


per l'uomo, il motivo principale è la carenza di sesso o la curiosità verso altre esperienze sessuali
per la donna,il motivo principale è  la mancanza di considerazione

logicamente la cosa non è così definita. 
la donna può tradire per gli stessi motivi per cui tradisce un uomo, e viceversa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mica è detto, si può condividere anche il tradimento.


Non è condivisibile quell'aspetto che è stato condiviso mentalemente e/o fisicamente con altri.
Ma si ritorna a quello che è per me un punto nodale il confondere la complicità con l'intimità.
L'intimità è spaventosa perché implica il conoscere se stessi e avere il coraggio di esporsi così come si è.
La zona oscura che non è detto che sia oscura, lo è nella misura in cui non viene illuminata dalla consapevolezza.
Del resto anche zone oscure e sordide sono talvolta modalità per nascondere altro che l'inconscio sente più pericoloso del sordido che coltiva.
Non siamo proprio semplici.
Io credo che la coppia potrebbe essere il luogo della vera intimità, ma per soli veri coraggiosi.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vero, ci sono anche uomini che si comportano così però.


certamente. ogni comportamebto è ambivalente.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> per l'uomo, il motivo principale è la carenza di sesso o la curiosità verso altre esperienze sessuali
> per la donna,il motivo principale è la mancanza di considerazione
> 
> logicamente la cosa non è così definita.
> *la donna può tradire per gli stessi motivi per cui tradisce un uomo*, e viceversa.


Infatti. Però tu dici che pure tua moglie ti fa ribollire il sangue...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è condivisibile quell'aspetto che è stato condiviso mentalemente e/o fisicamente con altri.
> Ma si ritorna a quello che è per me un punto nodale il confondere la complicità con l'intimità.
> L'intimità è spaventosa perché implica il conoscere se stessi e avere il coraggio di esporsi così come si è.
> La zona oscura che non è detto che sia oscura, lo è nella misura in cui non viene illuminata dalla consapevolezza.
> ...


Quando si condividono le proprie zone oscure, quella è la vera intimità.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma dove cavolo sta l'utilitarismo? Se ami un uomo lo perdoni, lo accetti per quello che è, ti fidi. Se poi ti ritradisce sta a te decidere che fare. O lo lasci o resti dentro il rapporto. Non è che uno impazzisca improvvisamente, un motivo ci sarà se l'uomo fedele comincia a tradire...
> O la donna.


 si, uomo o donna..non sottolinearlo tutte le volte, il discorso è scambievole
..utilitarismo sta per "usare" le persone...nel caso specifico si usa il proprio partner per motivi narcisistici, di comodità pratiche, e una miliardata di motivi...il nocciolo non è il motivo, ma l'"usare" le persone...se poi sono quelle con cui implicitamente o esplicitamente hai fatto un patto "sentimentale" è ancora peggio...se poi glielo hai fatto credere doppiamente riprovevole...e non accentuare sul fatto che se glielo hai fatto credere vuol dire che la responsabilità è di chi ci ha creduto perchè ti dico subito, come ho già scritto, che è una teoria che solo una persona insensibile, egoista e superficiale può avallare...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> in molti matrimoli senza tradimento si racocntano un mucchio di bugie e si vive nella menzogna.
> 
> per esempio:
> 
> ...


e diciamolo però che è una cosa riprovevole/aberrante!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quando si condividono le proprie zone oscure, quella è la vera intimità.


 ma che stupidata!


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si, uomo o donna..non sottolinearlo tutte le volte, il discorso è scambievole
> ..utilitarismo sta per "usare" le persone...nel caso specifico si usa il proprio partner per motivi narcisistici, di comodità pratiche, e una miliardata di motivi...il nocciolo non è il motivo, ma l'"usare" le persone...se poi sono quelle con cui implicitamente o esplicitamente hai fatto un patto "sentimentale" è ancora peggio...se poi glielo hai fatto credere doppiamente riprovevole...e non accentuare sul fatto che se glielo hai fatto credere vuol dire che la responsabilità è di chi ci ha creduto perchè ti dico subito, come ho già scritto, che è una teoria che solo una persona insensibile, egoista e superficiale può avallare...


Cos'è un patto sentimentale?


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma che stupidata!


Si amano solo le parti alla luce del sole?


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Si può mentire anche su altre cose, non solo sul tradimento. Comunque concordo sulla negatività.


 anche l'omissione è negativa...e il silenzio assenso...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è condivisibile quell'aspetto che è stato condiviso mentalemente e/o fisicamente con altri.
> Ma si ritorna a quello che è per me un punto nodale il confondere la complicità con l'intimità.
> L'intimità è spaventosa perché implica il conoscere se stessi e avere il coraggio di esporsi così come si è.
> La zona oscura che non è detto che sia oscura, lo è nella misura in cui non viene illuminata dalla consapevolezza.
> ...


su questo ti dò ragione.

succede spesso che, sia uomini che donne, si facciano l'amante per poter assaporare nuove passioni amorose.

esempio terra terra:

vorrei fare sesso in una determinata maniera ma non posso farlo con mio marito, mio marito è il padre dei miei figli. ok, mi trovo un'amante e così, con lui, potrò sperimentare tutto e lasciarmi andare all'erotismo più sfrenato.


beh, perchè mai non poteva proporglielo a suo marito, invece di cercarsi un'amante. Ma per proporlo al marito ci voleva coraggio, per mostrare al marito questo suo desiderio ci voleva coraggio.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Si amano solo le parti alla luce del sole?


no, ma non è quella la vera intimità...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> anche l'omissione è negativa...e il silenzio assenso...


Hai ragione.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> su questo ti dò ragione.
> 
> succede spesso che, sia uomini che donne, si facciano l'amante per poter assaporare nuove passioni amorose.
> 
> ...




























   esistono donne così?


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Cos'è un patto sentimentale?




















eccoci qui...non devo essere io a spiegarti l'abc...non faccio il curatore sentimentale.....se non ci arrivi da sola fatti qualche domanda se vuoi raggiungere la consapevolezza come dici...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Infatti. Però tu dici che pure tua moglie ti fa ribollire il sangue...


eccome se me lo fa ribollire, sebbene siano passati tanti anni, lei è una donna bellissima, ed io ne sono profondamente attratto ancora adesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> su questo ti dò ragione.
> 
> succede spesso che, sia uomini che donne, si facciano l'amante per poter assaporare nuove passioni amorose.
> 
> ...


Riduci (nell'esempio) l'intimità a una questione miserrima. 
L'intimità è intimità dell'anima non è una questione di sesso.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Riduci (nell'esempio) l'intimità a una questione miserrima.
> L'intimità è intimità dell'anima non è una questione di sesso.


Beh Persa si riflette anche nel sesso eh...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> esistono donne così?


anche uomini.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> eccoci qui...non devo essere io a spiegarti l'abc...non faccio il curatore sentimentale.....se non ci arrivi da sola fatti qualche domanda se vuoi raggiungere la consapevolezza come dici...


Tante volte le parole sono solo parole...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anche uomini.


Esiste la compatibilità sessuale, quello sì.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Riduci (nell'esempio) l'intimità a una questione miserrima.
> L'intimità è intimità dell'anima non è una questione di sesso.


non è che riduco, ne guardo una parte,

l'intimità dell'anima è ANCHE una questione di sesso. Ed il sesso non è una cosa misera, se la vedi così vuol dire che non hai capito che cosa è il sesso. ( e lo dico senza voler offendere, sia chiaro ).


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Hai ragione.


 non mi pare che tu mi abbia dato ragione per due ore...e quello che dico è sempre lo stesso...
faccio un esempio...
traditore e tradito tornano insieme e ovviamente non è che il tradito (uomo o donna) chiede:"ma mi tradirai ancora?" perchè è implicito che se il traditore sa che il tradito l'ha mollato perchè appunto è stato tradito, il patto è che non succederà più e il tradito lo da per scontato e quindi la prossima volta che questo tradito scoprirà il tradimento il livello dell'omissione di non aver fatto la domanda e aver ricevuto una risposta è quello della menzogna...reiterato più volte ecco che scatta il famoso calcio in culo di cui parlo da due ore e non puoi venirmi a parlare di consapevolezza del tradito o del suo "intendere e volere"...decidi...ho ragione o meno?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non è che riduco, ne guardo una parte,
> 
> l'intimità dell'anima è ANCHE una questione di sesso. Ed il sesso non è una cosa misera, se la vedi così vuol dire che non hai capito che cosa è il sesso.


 Sei tu che non l'hai capito.
Se riduci la paura ad esporre la propria intimità vulnerabile all'altro e a se stesso solo a una questione di pratiche sessuali.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Tante volte le parole sono solo parole...


 certo, ma che c'entra? non so tu, ma se io uso una parola o un'espressione PER ME ha un SIGNIFICATO...non uso concetti o parole perchè non ho un benemerito niente da fare.....


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Beh Persa si riflette anche nel sesso eh...


hai dimenticato CI


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

il sesso, se fatto nella maniera opportuna e con la giusta predisposizione, è
l'epressione più elevata dell'intimità fisica e dell'anima  alla quale due persone possono arrivare.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei tu che non l'hai capito.
> Se riduci la paura ad esporre la propria intimità vulnerabile all'altro e a se stesso solo a una questione di pratiche sessuali.


 ehmm....però....mica cotiche anche solo la pratica... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








(è una battuta..ma non fino in fondo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non mi pare che tu mi abbia dato ragione per due ore...e quello che dico è sempre lo stesso...
> faccio un esempio...
> traditore e tradito tornano insieme e ovviamente non è che il tradito (uomo o donna) chiede:"ma mi tradirai ancora?" perchè è implicito che se il traditore sa che il tradito l'ha mollato perchè appunto è stato tradito, il patto è che non succederà più e il tradito lo da per scontato e quindi la prossima volta che questo tradito scoprirà il tradimento il livello dell'omissione di non aver fatto la domanda e aver ricevuto una risposta è quello della menzogna...reiterato più volte ecco che scatta il famoso calcio in culo di cui parlo da due ore e non puoi venirmi a parlare di consapevolezza del tradito o del suo "intendere e volere"...decidi...ho ragione o meno?


Mai dare nulla per scontato. I segnali se si vogliono cogliere ci sono sempre. Io le domande le faccio, se poi le risposte non arrivano me le trovo da sola...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti davo ragione sulla negatività dell'omissione. Ma delle volte ci sono dei perché.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> il sesso, se fatto nella maniera opportina e con la giusta predisposizione, è
> l'esoressione più elevata dell'intimità fisica e dell'anima alla quale due persone possono arrivare.


 passami il bordeaux


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> certo, ma che c'entra? non so tu, ma se io uso una parola o un'espressione PER ME ha un SIGNIFICATO...non uso concetti o parole perchè non ho un benemerito niente da fare.....


O perché sto male e non sono consapevole di quello che dico. Buon per te, la sofferenza non è piacevole.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei tu che non l'hai capito.
> Se riduci la paura ad esporre la propria intimità vulnerabile all'altro e a se stesso solo a una questione di pratiche sessuali.


non ho detto questo, 

eh si, mi sa che tu, di quello che dico io, capisci ben poco.
va be, non fa nulla....


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> il sesso, se fatto nella maniera opportuna e con la giusta predisposizione, è
> l'epressione più elevata dell'intimità fisica e dell'anima alla quale due persone possono arrivare.
































   infatti i primi segnali di allontanamento arrivano da lì...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> passami il bordeaux


 la bottiglia è vuota,.....lo abbiamo finito io ed MK.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> infatti i primi segnali di allontanamento arrivano da lì...


eh, si, MK fa la stupidina ( ogni tanto ) ma sotto sotto è una gran volpona.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> il sesso, se fatto nella maniera opportuna e con la giusta predisposizione, è
> l'epressione più elevata dell'intimità fisica e dell'anima alla quale due persone possono arrivare.


E ben per quello che si fugge dalla vera intimità anche attraverso il sesso, facendolo anche con altri.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mai dare nulla per scontato. I segnali se si vogliono cogliere ci sono sempre. Io le domande le faccio, se poi le risposte non arrivano me le trovo da sola...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 chi se ne frega del perchè....nel caso che ho citato non mi frega niente che il traditore non esplicita il fatto che non la tradirà più....perchè fra persone sensibili e rispettose in un caso del genere non esiste perchè...esiste solo che se non sei sicuro (o peggio sai che tradirai ancora perchè tanto è quelo che sei e ti si DEVE accettare per quello che sei perchè sennò non è amore-e quasi sempre il concetto è solo unilaterale e cioè che chi dice che deve essere accettato per quello che è non sempre lo fa nei confronti dell'altro) di mantenere quel patto DEVI essere sensibile e rispettoso in maniera tale da lasciare andare via l'altro...e ripeto, per la milionesima volta, se il comportamento è reitertato tu traditore ti meriti una sertie di calci in culo perchè hai rotto il patto che implicitamente (ed è corretto l'implicitamente, non è che siccome è implicito e non detto ha meno valore) hai stipulato...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la bottiglia è vuota,.....lo abbiamo finito io ed MK.


 lo sospettavo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> chi se ne frega del perchè....nel caso che ho citato non mi frega niente che il traditore non esplicita il fatto che non la tradirà più....perchè fra persone sensibili e rispettose in un caso del genere non esiste perchè...esiste solo che se non sei sicuro (o peggio sai che tradirai ancora perchè tanto è quelo che sei e ti si DEVE accettare per quello che sei perchè sennò non è amore-e quasi sempre il concetto è solo unilaterale e *cioè che chi dice che deve essere accettato per quello che è non sempre lo fa nei confronti dell'altro*) di mantenere quel patto DEVI essere sensibile e rispettoso in maniera tale da lasciare andare via l'altro...e ripeto, per la milionesima volta, se il comportamento è reitertato tu traditore ti meriti una sertie di calci in culo perchè hai rotto il patto che implicitamente (ed è corretto l'implicitamente, non è che siccome è implicito e non detto ha meno valore) hai stipulato...


Concordo ...infatti troppo spesso è il traditore che vuole essere accettato per quello che è, mentre non accetta il tradito nelle sue esigenze di esclusività e di sincerità.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> O perché sto male e non sono consapevole di quello che dico. Buon per te, la sofferenza non è piacevole.


 ?????????????
per noi umani vorrebbe dire?


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> chi se ne frega del perchè....nel caso che ho citato non mi frega niente che il traditore non esplicita il fatto che non la tradirà più....perchè fra persone sensibili e rispettose in un caso del genere non esiste perchè...esiste solo che se non sei sicuro (o peggio sai che tradirai ancora perchè tanto è quelo che sei e ti si DEVE accettare per quello che sei perchè sennò non è amore-e quasi sempre il concetto è solo unilaterale e cioè che chi dice che deve essere accettato per quello che è non sempre lo fa nei confronti dell'altro) di mantenere quel patto DEVI essere sensibile e rispettoso in maniera tale da lasciare andare via l'altro...e ripeto, per la milionesima volta, se il comportamento è reitertato tu traditore ti meriti una sertie di calci in culo perchè hai rotto il patto che implicitamente (ed è corretto l'implicitamente, non è che siccome è implicito e non detto ha meno valore) hai stipulato...


Non te ne frega niente? Allora non c'è problema, si chiude la porta e basta.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ?????????????
> per noi umani vorrebbe dire?


Che delle volte non si è nelle condizioni di intendere e di volere.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo ...infatti troppo spesso è il traditore che vuole essere accettato per quello che è, mentre non accetta il tradito nelle sue esigenze di esclusività e di sincerità.


Incompatibilità, quindi si chiude e si cerca altro.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E ben per quello che si fugge dalla vera intimità anche attraverso il sesso, facendolo anche con altri.


eh si, anche questa tua affermazione lo dimostra.

io parlo di una cosa e tu ne capisci un'altra.

ok, dai, va bene così....


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo ...infatti troppo spesso è il traditore che vuole essere accettato per quello che è, mentre non accetta il tradito nelle sue esigenze di esclusività e di sincerità.


e non accetta nemmeno quando in maniera magari "tranquilla" se ne va per i fatti suoi....e magari va a ricercare il partner riallacciando quel patto che era in piedi (forse falsamente) prima e che spesso e reiteratamente rompe...dire che poi a questo comportamento si va incontro ad una reazione (e torniamo alla sofferenza e alla rabbia) che è lecita e corretta oltre che umana, è una bestemmia?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Incompatibilità, quindi si chiude e si cerca altro.


 Incompatibilità delle aspettative?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Si scherza


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Incompatibilità, quindi si chiude e si cerca altro.
















embè...certo.... ma solo quando il partner ti ha scaricato e arrivi alla consapevolezza che non avrai più modo di esercitare il tuo potere....


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Incompatibilità delle aspettative?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   vero... Persa mi piacerebbe credere nella fedeltà, ma non ci credo più. E non è la mia aspettativa principale


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Incompatibilità delle aspettative?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> vero... Persa mi piacerebbe credere nella fedeltà, ma non ci credo più. E non è la mia aspettativa principale


 toglietele la bottiglia di rhum!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> embè...certo.... ma solo quando il partner ti ha scaricato e arrivi alla consapevolezza che non avrai più modo di esercitare il tuo potere....




















   potere de che?


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

*E comunque*

dovessi scegliere tra compatibilità e fedeltà non avrei dubbi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eh si, anche questa tua affermazione lo dimostra.
> 
> io parlo di una cosa e tu ne capisci un'altra.
> 
> ok, dai, va bene così....


 Esplicito.
Tu hai fatto l'esempio di desideri erotici trasgressivi che una non si sentirebbe di vivere col padre dei suoi figli -o viceversa-(ma quali sono? Boh).
Io ritengo che l'idea stessa sia ridicola perché se tali pratiche vengono considerate indecenti per il padre dei propri figli non vedo perché non dovrebbero essere considerate indecenti per la madre ...ovvero per lei stessa.
Ma io vado oltre (ed è andando oltre che si trova l'intimità se no è solo complicità) e mi riferisco all'individuare quali bisogni consci e inconsci si manifestino attraverso quelle pratiche che vengono considerate inappropriate.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non te ne frega niente? Allora non c'è problema, si chiude la porta e basta.


nono, prima il calcio in culo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...è sempre un dettaglio che ti sfugge...troppo comodo usare le persone e non pagarne il prezzo...mai letto "delitto e castigo"? (manco io ma è irrilevante... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .....


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> mi riferisco all'individuare quali bisogni consci e inconsci si manifestino attraverso quelle pratiche che vengono considerate inappropriate.




















  Persa quando c'è quel tipo di intimità è solo espressione di amore e basta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> vero... Persa mi piacerebbe credere nella fedeltà, ma non ci credo più. E non è la mia aspettativa principale


Però aspettative ne hai...dai ...ammettilo...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> nono, prima il calcio in culo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma per certe cose la prescrizione non esiste?


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però aspettative ne hai...dai ...ammettilo...


Su quello sì, lo ammetto...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> potere de che?


il potere di tenere vicino a sè una persona che sappiamo non essere compatibile con noi e che magari ci ha lasciato e che non vorremmo andasse via perchè in quel modo nutre il nostro ego narcisista ed appunto, egoista....ca vas sans dire....


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Su quello sì, lo ammetto...
















CAZZO!!!!!!!!!!!!! non ci credo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
































hai cominciato a drogarti.....confessa....


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> il potere di tenere vicino a sè una persona che sappiamo non essere compatibile con noi e che magari ci ha lasciato e che non vorremmo andasse via perchè in quel modo nutre il nostro ego narcisista ed appunto, egoista....ca vas sans dire....


Beh ma si è adulti, se una cosa non la si vuole non la si vuole...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma per certe cose la prescrizione non esiste?


 certo, qui si parla di teorie....l'incompatibilità continua per sempre però...no?


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Beh ma si è adulti, se una cosa non la si vuole non la si vuole...


 ma certo....hai letto il contrario?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> CAZZO!!!!!!!!!!!!! non ci credo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Merito mio


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esplicito.
> Tu hai fatto l'esempio di desideri erotici trasgressivi che una non si sentirebbe di vivere col padre dei suoi figli -o viceversa-(ma quali sono? Boh).
> Io ritengo che l'idea stessa sia ridicola perché se tali pratiche vengono considerate indecenti per il padre dei propri figli non vedo perché non dovrebbero essere considerate indecenti per la madre ...ovvero per lei stessa.
> Ma io vado oltre (ed è andando oltre che si trova l'intimità se no è solo complicità) e mi riferisco all'individuare quali bisogni consci e inconsci si manifestino attraverso quelle pratiche che vengono considerate inappropriate.


non saprei dirti, quello che per alcuni sono desideri erotici trasgressivi per altri sono la consuetudine.
tu forse non li hai perchè li hai esauditi tutti o forse perchè non li hai mai avuti, non saprei dirti, non mi permetto di guardare nei tuoi desideri, questo lo devi fare tu, con te stessa.

a volte è proprio il voler fare " qualcosa " che si ritiene indecente, la molla che spinge verso il tradimento.

PS : non andare troppo " oltre ", altrimenti cadi dal parapetto


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> a volte è proprio il voler fare " qualcosa " che si ritiene indecente, la molla che spinge verso il tradimento.


Per un uomo credo di sì.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> certo, qui si parla di teorie....l'incompatibilità continua per sempre però...no?


Eh già...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Merito mio


eri tu utente santa subito?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non saprei dirti, quello che per alcuni sono desideri erotici trasgressivi per altri sono la consuetudine.
> tu forse non li hai perchè li hai esauditi tutti o forse perchè non li hai mai avuti, non saprei dirti, non mi permetto di guardare nei tuoi desideri, questo lo devi fare tu, con te stessa.
> 
> a volte è proprio il voler fare " qualcosa " che si ritiene indecente, la molla che spinge verso il tradimento.
> ...


 Sei tu che ne avevi parlato e che ribadisci che siano la ragione del tradimento.
Oltretutto ne avevi parlato come esempio di difficoltà a trovare l'intimità con il partner
Spetta a te spiegare.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Per un uomo credo di sì.


anche per una donna.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anche per una donna.


mi fate morire voi due... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




anche per un'alpaca....


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anche per una donna.


Ma una donna deve trovare l'uomo giusto che risvegli la sua sessualità, se ha quel tipo di problema..  per un uomo è diverso, credo...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma una donna deve trovare l'uomo giusto che risvegli la sua sessualità, se ha quel tipo di problema.. per un uomo è diverso, credo...


 non è detto....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> eri tu utente santa subito?


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei tu che ne avevi parlato e che ribadisci che siano la ragione del tradimento.
> Oltretutto ne avevi parlato come esempio di difficoltà a trovare l'intimità con il partner
> Spetta a te spiegare.


spiegare cosa ?


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non è detto....


Dipende dalle donne con cui sta, ovvio.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


 ma lo hai scritto adesso o ricordavo bene che sei sempre stata tu?
vorrei un po' di tiramisù con l'alchermes...riesci a farmelo apparire nel frigo? 
Grazie...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Dipende dalle donne con cui sta, ovvio.


o dagli uomini... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












o dalle talpe nane del nepal...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma una donna deve trovare l'uomo giusto che risvegli la sua sessualità, se ha quel tipo di problema..  per un uomo è diverso, credo...


si, e molto spesso l'uomo giusto non è da identificare nella persona del marito.

a questo servono i Trombamici.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mi fate morire voi due...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi ricordi Isabel Allende  che in La casa degli spiriti parla di pratiche erotiche, intuite, orribili  con un lama imbalsamato


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, e molto spesso l'uomo giusto non è da identificare nella persona del marito.
> 
> a questo servono i Trombamici.


a volte ci sono delle R di troppo...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> o dagli uomini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non hai capito. Se un uomo ha una relazione con una donna che ha dei tabù sessuali è più facile che la molla del tradimento sia la ricerca di una donna diversa. O di più donne diverse... Una donna magari non si rende conto che quella che ha non la soddisfa, fino a quando non lo trova...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi ricordi Isabel Allende che in La casa degli spiriti parla di pratiche erotiche, intuite, orribili con un lama imbalsamato
















meglio, non doveva abbracciarlo e coccolarlo dopo...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, e molto spesso l'uomo giusto non è da identificare nella persona del marito.
> 
> a questo servono i Trombamici.


Uè delle volte ci si innamora eh...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma lo hai scritto adesso o ricordavo bene che sei sempre stata tu?
> vorrei un po' di tiramisù con l'alchermes...riesci a farmelo apparire nel frigo?
> Grazie...


L'ho messo in altri tempi quando non avevo mandato a cagare chi se lo meritava...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non hai capito. Se un uomo ha una relazione con una donna che ha dei tabù sessuali è più facile che la molla del tradimento sia la ricerca di una donna diversa. O di più donne diverse... Una donna magari non si rende conto che quella che ha non la soddisfa, fino a quando non lo trova...


 ma dai...è lo stesso....si trovano questi tipi in tutti e due i generi...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho messo in altri tempi quando non avevo mandato a cagare chi se lo meritava...


 non svicolare....il tiramisù!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma dai...è lo stesso....si trovano questi tipi in tutti e due i generi...


Un uomo se non si innamora (o se non viene sbattuto fuori casa dalla moglie) non lascia la moglie. Si tiene entrambe...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Un uomo se non si innamora (o se non viene sbattuto fuori casa dalla moglie) non lascia la moglie. Si tiene entrambe...


 non io....


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Uè delle volte ci si innamora eh...


eh si, è lì che cominciano i guai...

bisogna stare molto attenti, molto.

lo dico sempre, per tradire ci vuole ANCHE molta attenzione.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eh si, è lì che cominciano i guai...
> 
> bisogna stare molto attenti, molto.
> 
> lo dico sempre, per tradire ci vuole ANCHE molta attenzione.


e pelo sullo stomaco...merce a buon mercato...scusami eh?


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non io....


E nemmeno io, ma sono le eccezioni che confermano la regola  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

La teoria dei "bisogni" sessuali e dei tabù la trovo estremamente ridicola.
Rende le donne desiderose di mostrarsi più abili di ogni pornostar e convinte di garantirsi amore e fedeltà e di assicurarsi contro l'abbandono soddisfacendo ogni pratica erotica (che poi tante poi non sono) fino all'esaurimento delle possibilità (che poi qualche limite l'hanno tutte perché magari i doberman sì, ma i criceti no...).
Mentre l'amore sta altrove e pure l'erotismo.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E nemmeno io, ma sono le eccezioni che confermano la regola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la regola è che ci sono molte brutte persone in giro, almeno da questo punto di vista...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eh si, è lì che cominciano i guai...
> 
> bisogna stare molto attenti, molto.
> 
> lo dico sempre, per tradire ci vuole ANCHE molta attenzione.


No Oscar lo sai che su questa cosa non sono d'accordo con te. Se sono innamorata e soddisfatta non tradisco. Un marito non mi serve...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La teoria dei "bisogni" sessuali e dei tabù la trovo estremamente ridicola.
> Rende le donne desiderose di mostrarsi più abili di ogni pornostar e convinte di garantirsi amore e fedeltà e di assicurarsi contro l'abbandono soddisfacendo ogni pratica erotica (che poi tante poi non sono) fino all'esaurimento delle possibilità (che poi qualche limite l'hanno tutte perché magari i doberman sì, ma i criceti no...).
> Mentre l'amore sta altrove e pure l'erotismo.


lacrimo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












comunque concordo


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non hai capito. Se un uomo ha una relazione con una donna che ha dei tabù sessuali è più facile che la molla del tradimento sia la ricerca di una donna diversa. O di più donne diverse... Una donna magari non si rende conto che quella che ha non la soddisfa, fino a quando non lo trova...


eh si, MK, dici bene.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la regola è che ci sono molte brutte persone in giro, almeno da questo punto di vista...


Dipende, ci sono delle persone che non possono fare a meno di avere moglie e amante, o marito e amante. Non giudico.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La teoria dei "bisogni" sessuali e dei tabù la trovo estremamente ridicola.
> Rende le donne desiderose di mostrarsi più abili di ogni pornostar e convinte di garantirsi amore e fedeltà e di assicurarsi contro l'abbandono soddisfacendo ogni pratica erotica (che poi tante poi non sono) fino all'esaurimento delle possibilità (che poi qualche limite l'hanno tutte perché magari i doberman sì, ma i criceti no...).
> Mentre l'amore sta altrove e pure l'erotismo.


Persa ma è bello fare l'amore. Punto. E ognuno lo fa come gli pare. Farlo con la persona che ami e che la pensa come te è meraviglioso... altro che limiti


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> No Oscar lo sai che su questa cosa non sono d'accordo con te. Se sono innamorata e soddisfatta non tradisco. Un marito non mi serve...


dicevo che : bisogna fare attenzione a non innamorarsi dell'amante, se ci si innamora dell'amante iniziano i guai.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Dipende, ci sono delle persone che non possono fare a meno di avere moglie e amante, o marito e amante. Non giudico.


lo faccio io....tieniti le mani pulite....


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> lo faccio io....tieniti le mani pulite....


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dicevo che : bisogna fare attenzione a non innamorarsi dell'amante, se ci si innamora dell'amante iniziano i guai.


Eh soprattutto se l'amante è sposata e non ha nessuna intenzione di diventare la moglie...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


aaarrrrgghhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
che c'è di strano nel dire che non è giusto/etico/rispettoso nell'avere una moglie e un amante?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Persa ma è bello fare l'amore. Punto. E ognuno lo fa come gli pare. Farlo con la persona che ami e che la pensa come te è meraviglioso... altro che limiti


 Ti piacciono i criceti?


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La teoria dei "bisogni" sessuali e dei tabù la trovo estremamente ridicola.
> Rende le donne desiderose di mostrarsi più abili di ogni pornostar e convinte di garantirsi amore e fedeltà e di assicurarsi contro l'abbandono soddisfacendo ogni pratica erotica (che poi tante poi non sono) fino all'esaurimento delle possibilità (che poi qualche limite l'hanno tutte perché magari i doberman sì, ma i criceti no...).
> Mentre l'amore sta altrove e pure l'erotismo.








  dio mio, ma a leggerti viene da chiedersi se tu abbia mai fatto l'amore come va fatto. ( e non voglio offendere, sia chiaro ).


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> aaarrrrgghhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> che c'è di strano nel dire che non è giusto/etico/rispettoso nell'avere una moglie e un amante?


Chi è senza peccato...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Chi è senza peccato...


 io lo sono.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dio mio, ma a leggerti viene da chiedersi se tu abbia mai fatto l'amore come va fatto. ( e non voglio offendere, sia chiaro ).


A leggerti sembra che tu sia da poco in questo forum e non abbia letto quello che tante hanno scritto qui...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti piacciono i criceti?




















   non mi parlare di criceti che girano sempre vorticosamente... Se c'è amore non ci sono tabù Persa.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Eh soprattutto se l'amante è sposata e non ha nessuna intenzione di diventare la moglie...


e soprattutto se l'amante è sposato e non ha nessuna intenzione di diventare marito.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> io lo sono.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> non mi parlare di criceti che girano sempre vorticosamente... Se c'è amore non ci sono tabù Persa.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> e soprattutto se l'amante è sposato e non ha nessuna intenzione di diventare marito.


Beh ma basta dirsele PRIMA queste cose no? E se uno dei due comincia a rompere... altro giro altra corsa...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


 dai Mk...lo sai benissimo...o almeno...sai quello che ti ho detto o non detto....che poi è la verità...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A leggerti sembra che tu sia da poco in questo forum e non abbia letto quello che tante hanno scritto qui...


non parlavo delle altre, parlo di te.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non parlavo delle altre, parlo di te.


 Parla di te


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Beh ma basta dirsele PRIMA queste cose no? E se uno dei due comincia a rompere... altro giro altra corsa...


certamente.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> dai Mk...lo sai benissimo...o almeno...sai quello che ti ho detto o non detto....che poi è la verità...


Ma ti devi giustificare con me?


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non parlavo delle altre, parlo di te.


 le tante concorderebbero con persa, quindi non parli solo di lei, ma anche delle tante...
ma il giorno che hanno insegnato la proprietà transitiva stavi tradendo la compagna di banco? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












(si scherza eh?)


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Parla di te


ti senti toccata ? ti stai inalberando forse ?

ma daii....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ti senti toccata ? ti stai inalberando forse ?
> 
> ma daii....


 Raccontami delle pratiche erotiche che attui con tua moglie e di quelle che attui con l'amante.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

ragazzi e ragazze, devo andare.....

alla prossima, buona serata a tutti.


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma ti devi giustificare con me?


giustificare? pareva che non sapessi quando invece sai...tutto qui...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ragazzi e ragazze, devo andare.....
> 
> alla prossima, buona serata a tutti.


 Eh no ...ora che la cosa si faceva trasgressiva!!


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ragazzi e ragazze, devo andare.....
> 
> alla prossima, buona serata a tutti.








  vado anch'io, buona continuazione...


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ragazzi e ragazze, devo andare.....
> 
> alla prossima, buona serata a tutti.


buona serata oscar...e non toccarti....


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> vado anch'io, buona continuazione...


 ciao.... (ti sto pure salutando...sto invecchiando:nuke


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Raccontami delle pratiche erotiche che attui con tua moglie e di quelle che attui con l'amante.


ma cosa dici ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non ci penso proprio a  fare una cosa del genere.

non racconto a nessuno di cosa faccio sopra e sotto le lenzuola,
non ho bisogno di questo.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

ciao, vado ...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eh no ...ora che la cosa si faceva trasgressiva!!


per me non è per nulla trasgressivo raccontare cosa si fa con la moglie o l'amante, per me è maleducazione.

Ecco, mi sentirei davvero maleducato nel parlarne.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

e ora vado davvero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> per me non è per nulla trasgressivo raccontare cosa si fa con la moglie o l'amante, per me è maleducazione.
> 
> Ecco, mi sentirei davvero maleducato nel parlarne.


E non invece a insinuare cose relative all'intimità di chi non conosci?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> per me non è per nulla trasgressivo raccontare cosa si fa con la moglie o l'amante, per me è maleducazione.
> 
> Ecco, mi sentirei davvero maleducato nel parlarne.


E non invece a insinuare cose relative all'intimità di chi non conosci?


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E non invece a insinuare cose relative all'intimità di chi non conosci?





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E non invece a insinuare cose relative all'intimità di chi non conosci?


posso consigliarti una risposta per oscar?:

 E non invece a insinuare cose relative all'intimità di chi non conosci?


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

e poi persa, intimamente insinuo.......................





























MA IL MIO TIRAMISU'???????????????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> posso consigliarti una risposta per oscar?:
> 
> E non invece a insinuare cose relative all'intimità di chi non conosci?


















E così fa 4


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e poi persa, intimamente insinuo.......................
> 
> 
> MA IL MIO TIRAMISU'???????????????


Al massimo torta di mele....


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E così fa 4


bingo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old reale (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Al massimo torta di mele....


 con la chantilly....


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dio mio, ma a leggerti viene da chiedersi se tu abbia mai fatto l'amore come va fatto. ( e non voglio offendere, sia chiaro ).


stò aspettando che mia moglie si prepari, dobbiamo uscire e così sono tornato per un attimo.



Persa, non ho insinuato un bel nulla, leggi bene
mi sa che tu hai proprio la coda di paglia.

non mi interessa minimamente come tu fai all'amore, se lo fai, o non lo fai.

sei tu che hai chiesto a me di raccontarti cosa faccio io.

ma va là.....

chiudiamola qui. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vado, la pizza mi aspetta !


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Personalmente dipende dall'importanza che ha per me la persona che sta soffrendo.
> Se ne ha nn mi importa farmi carico anche della sua rabbia o che la sfoghi su di me..
> 
> La considero anzi quasi  la misura di quanto quella persona mi possa sentir vicina perche' ci vuole comunque confidenza anche per lasciarsi andare a mostrare la propria sofferenza seppur tramite la rabbia


Verissimo ma tanto faticoso!!
sia per chi soffre che per chi  diventa lo sfogatoio della sofferenza.
hai scritto una cosa molto bella.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Marzo 2009)

*marò che peso insostenibile.....*

sono arrivata a pagina 10 ma ,pur con tutta la buona volontà, non sono riuscita ad andare oltre....
ho sentito un tonfo ma preferisco non appurare cosa sia stato.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




per fortuna ero a magnare ostriche e non qui


----------



## Old amarax (15 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono arrivata a pagina 10 ma ,pur con tutta la buona volontà, non sono riuscita ad andare oltre....
> ho sentito un tonfo ma preferisco non appurare cosa sia stato..
> 
> 
> ...


Sei a mangiare ostriche? E che ci fai in un 3d soffrenza? Corri in cucina...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   dove le hai mangiate?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Sei a mangiare ostriche? E che ci fai in un 3d soffrenza? Corri in cucina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nell'orario in cui qui "si lavorava" lei era al mare


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Sei a mangiare ostriche? E che ci fai in un 3d soffrenza? Corri in cucina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nell'orario in cui qui "si lavorava" lei era al mare


mi vergogno quasi ad ammettere il numero di ostriche che mi son pappata


----------



## Bruja (16 Marzo 2009)

*MK*



MK ha detto:


> Un uomo se non si innamora (o se non viene sbattuto fuori casa dalla moglie) non lascia la moglie. Si tiene entrambe...


Tranquilla anche se si innamora.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  la percentuale di amanti "amate" che portano a cambiamenti degli assetti di coppia é da prefisso internazionale!!!
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (16 Marzo 2009)

*oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> eh si, è lì che cominciano i guai...
> 
> bisogna stare molto attenti, molto.
> 
> lo dico sempre, per tradire ci vuole ANCHE molta attenzione.


 
Ci vuole soprattutto lucidità e sapere a cosa si va incontro e quali siano le "incognite" che possono presentarsi...
Bruja


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (16 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> vi dico una piccola cosa di me:
> 
> Nella mia vita mi è capitato molte volte di vedere persone soffrire, qualche volta la mano della sofferenza ha toccato anche me.
> 
> ...


Ammiro questo tuo modo di reagire alla rabbia oscar, e non si tratta di codardia, assolutamente.

Se sempre più persone reagissero alla rabbia in questo modo, il mondo sarebbe senz'altro migliore. 

Io stesso reagisco in modo compulsivo alla rabbia e questo mi fa apprezzare ancora di più le persone che reagiscono come reagisci tu.

La rabbia porta alla violenza.

_*La vera codardia è l'uso della violenza come sfogo per la rabbia.*_


----------



## Bruja (16 Marzo 2009)

*oscar*

Torno a monte per riprendere il filo esattamemnte come tu lo hai esposto:



oscar ha detto:


> vi dico una piccola cosa di me:
> 
> Nella mia vita mi è capitato molte volte di vedere persone soffrire, qualche volta la mano della sofferenza ha toccato anche me.
> 
> ...


Questa é l'essenza... cercare di avere un atteggiamento é aver deciso di intraprendere una via propria, che non cisi riesca non é tanto importante quanto aver deciso di provarci.

Quanto alla sofferenza che crea chi tradisce, argomento secondario ma che é diventato oggetto del thread, credo che nessuno possa parlare per altri,ogni esperienza e sensazione conta persé stessi; le circostanze,i caratteri, il periodo temporale, le esperienze e le caratterialità fanno di ogni coppia un unicum che non può essere parificato o appaiato ad altri, ma solo preso a campione sui generis.   
Quando si é parlato di come si comporta una persona tradita verso chi tradisce, bisogna tener conto appunto della tipologia delle persone che si confrontano e quello che éinaccettabile per alcuni é possibile per altri.
Troppe volte ho visto che chi decideva se tenersi il/la partner piuttosto che lasciarlo/a o andarsene rispondeva a motivazioni, necessità o reazioni che poco attenevano alla voglia di fare quello che "liberamente" avrebbero voluto.  Dirò di più, spesso sono proprio le persone che tradiscono a voler restare comunque poiché che se non avessero il/lapartner accanto troverebbero di scarsissima importanza il tradimento, prova ne sia che rarissimamente quando una coppia si separa, poi la coppia extra si ritrova... spesso finisce anche quella relazione perché mancano gli stimoli e quella segretezza e clandestinità che non nutre più il rapporto.  
E' quasi sempre grazie alla presenza del/la partner che queste trasgressioni hanno una godibilità così pregnante... diversamente sarebbero le solite, scontate, usuali e normalissime relazioni interpersonali... 
Ci sono amanti che non reggerebbero due settimane se venissero frequentate in un rapporto normale... é la "privazione della clandestinità" che rende a queste usualità il fascino dello spleen romantico!
Bruja


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tranquilla anche se si innamora....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> La rabbia porta alla violenza.
> 
> _*La vera codardia è l'uso della violenza come sfogo per la rabbia.*_


----------



## Old oscar (16 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ci sono amanti che non reggerebbero due settimane se venissero frequentate in un rapporto normale... é la "privazione della clandestinità" che rende a queste usualità il fascino dello spleen romantico!
> Bruja


anche meno, molto meno, 
a molti capita addirittura di dire che 

" dopo che con l'amante ci si è fatto l'amore può pure andare via, tanto non serve più "


----------



## Old amarax (16 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi vergogno quasi ad ammettere il numero di ostriche che mi son pappata


 
Quante? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 dove?


----------



## Old amarax (16 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tranquilla anche se si innamora....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 














  ...purtroppo


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Quante?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


13...a cassis


----------



## Old amarax (16 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> 13...a cassis


mmmmmmmmmmmm:0232 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ttime ho l'acquolina in bocca!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm:0232
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maremma quant'erano buone!!! belle cicciose, succulenti, fresche.....ho detto: se mi viene il mal de panza me ne frego!"


----------



## Old amarax (16 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> maremma quant'erano buone!!! belle cicciose, succulenti, fresche.....ho detto: se mi viene il mal de panza me ne frego!"


 
Per forza! anch'io feci lo stesso! Imodium  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ci avrebbe pensato a mettere  tutto a posto


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Per forza! anch'io feci lo stesso! Imodium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


invece nulla!! come se non le avessi manco mangiate!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




difatti come secondo presi una fritturina di polipetti e totani che era una meraviglia


----------



## Old amarax (16 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> invece nulla!! come se non le avessi manco mangiate!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


basta mi stai facendo venir fame e non  posso mangiare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 dieta 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 devo togliere i  3 kg al più presto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....significa fame nera


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> basta mi stai facendo venir fame e non  posso mangiare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


echetticredi che non li paghi io??


----------



## Old amarax (16 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> echetticredi che non li paghi io??


 a dieta anche tu? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   quale?


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> invece nulla!! come se non le avessi manco mangiate!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ammazza quanta roba vi siete scofanate... in più le lasagne al pesto.. e magari di secondo selvaggina con polenta..


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

ehm...siamo andati un po' ot..dalla sofferenza alla goduria delle ostriche


----------



## brugola (16 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ammazza quanta roba vi siete scofanate... in più pure le lasagne al pesto.. e magari di secondo selvaggina con polenta..


no, dopo quei 6 o 7 antipasti proprio non ce la facevo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ho dovuto bere 2 sambuchine per digerire


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> a dieta anche tu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quella che ho letto in una barzelletta:
una donna chiede al dietologo cosa può mangiare durante la dieta e lui risponde:
tutto, basta che non lo ingoi


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ammazza quanta roba vi siete scofanate... in più le lasagne al pesto.. e magari di secondo selvaggina con polenta..


quella no ma alla fine mi son scofanata pure un tiramisu da far resuscitare i morti 

	
	
		
		
	


	








effettivamente ho avuto qualche problema col paranco a farmi sollevare dalla sedia


----------



## Old amarax (16 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quella che ho letto in una barzelletta:
> una donna chiede al dietologo cosa può mangiare durante la dieta e lui risponde:
> tutto, basta che non lo ingoi


 













  non ci riesco...troppo difficile per me . Il problema è cucinare per gli altri ed io stare a stecchetto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Ps chiedo scusa all'autore del 3d ma la dieta *é sofferenza*...


----------



## brugola (16 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Ps chiedo scusa all'autore del 3d ma la dieta *é sofferenza*...
















   pure la mia...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> non ci riesco...troppo difficile per me . Il problema è cucinare per gli altri ed io stare a stecchetto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


altro che tradimento!!!


----------



## Old amarax (16 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *altro che tradimento*!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no, dopo quei 6 o 7 antipasti proprio non ce la facevo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 o 7 antipasti?


----------



## brugola (16 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> 6 o 7 antipasti?


sai com'è in piemonte....questi non si fermano mai..continuano a portarti antipasti deliziosi a raffica .
oh..ma poi mi son pentita


----------



## Old amarax (16 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *sai com'è in piemonte*....questi non si fermano mai..continuano a portarti antipasti deliziosi a raffica .
> oh..ma poi mi son pentita


Anche in campania è uguale. Ti scegli solo se li vuoi di mare o di terra...e vanno alla grande! Poi devi solo dire baffa...perchè st non esce


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Marzo 2009)

*baffa*


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


ora il telegattone s'incazza


----------



## Old oscar (16 Marzo 2009)

amarax;53426
Ps chiedo scusa all'autore del 3d ma la dieta [B ha detto:
			
		

> é sofferenza[/b]...


la dieta alimentare è un po' sofferenza ed un po' no
stare a dieta ci fa sentire più leggeri, più dinamici e quindi
anche se, da un lato si soffre un pochino, dall'altro si hanno anche dele piacevoli sensazioni.

se invece, è una dieta sessule, può essere sofferenza pura, specialmente se è una dieta forzata.  si ha appetito ma il " cibo " non si lascia mangiare


----------



## Old amarax (16 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>





Asudem ha detto:


> ora il telegattone s'incazza


 













  ciao ragazze!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 vogliono il pc. Il mio ancora nisba


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ciao ragazze!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao ama!! che palle che vai


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la dieta alimentare è un po' sofferenza ed un po' no
> stare a dieta ci fa sentire più leggeri, più dinamici e quindi
> anche se, da un lato si soffre un pochino, dall'altro si hanno anche dele piacevoli sensazioni.
> 
> se invece, è una dieta sessule, può essere sofferenza pura, specialmente se è una dieta forzata.  si ha appetito ma il " cibo " non si lascia mangiare


e della sofferenza di leggere tante cacate?? ne vogliamo parlare?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





oh! sto scherzando eh??? niente di personale!!!


----------



## brugola (16 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


----------



## Old oscar (16 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e della sofferenza di leggere tante cacate?? ne vogliamo parlare??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti sei forse sentita toccata sul vivo ?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ti sei forse sentita toccata sul vivo ?


io no, tu??


----------



## Old oscar (16 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io no, tu??


neppure io, ultimamente mangio troppo,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




eri tu, mi pare, che tempo fa ti lamentavi ed esprimevi desideri.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> neppure io, ultimamente mangio troppo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


di che tipo?


----------



## Old oscar (16 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> di che tipo?


di qualsiasi tipo, basta che togliessero la fame


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> di qualsiasi tipo, basta che togliessero la fame


non mi risulta.

ma che c'hai? la ridarella??


----------



## Old oscar (16 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi risulta.
> 
> ma che c'hai? la ridarella??


non ti risulta ? 

la fame può anche provocare scrisi di amnesia.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






non vedo più faccine sorridenti.........
non è che ti stai arrabbiando tu ?

si, hai ragione, oggi sono particolarmente felice


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non ti risulta ?
> 
> la fame può anche provocare scrisi di amnesia..
> 
> ...


te l'ho già scritto e dovresti aver capito che son persona schietta e che mi piace mi si dican le cose chiare senza faccine e ammiccamenti del cavolo.
Non mi risulta di aver mai lamentato fame nel senso che intendi tu e sul quale stai cercando di fare facile quanto scontata ironia.
se devi dirmi qualcosa dillo senza giri! mica ti mangio (tanto per restare in tema 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old oscar (16 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> te l'ho già scritto e dovresti aver capito che son persona schietta e che mi piace mi si dican le cose chiare senza faccine e ammiccamenti del cavolo.
> Non mi risulta di aver mai lamentato fame nel senso che intendi tu e sul quale stai cercando di fare facile quanto scontata ironia.
> se devi dirmi qualcosa dillo senza giri! mica ti mangio (tanto per restare in tema
> 
> ...


devi anche avere rispetto per quello che piace a me, se vuoi parlare con me devi avere rispetto della mia modalità di dialogo.


non sono così sicuro che non ti piacerebbe darmi un morso. Tanto per restare in tema


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> devi anche avere rispetto per quello che piace a me, se vuoi parlare con me devi avere rispetto della mia modalità di dialogo.
> 
> 
> non sono così sicuro che non ti piacerebbe darmi un morso. Tanto per restare in tema


ma io non ci tengo mica a parlare con te 

	
	
		
		
	


	









sì, anch'io ho il sospetto che non mi piacerebbe morderti...


----------



## Old reale (16 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Ammiro questo tuo modo di reagire alla rabbia oscar, e non si tratta di codardia, assolutamente.
> 
> Se sempre più persone reagissero alla rabbia in questo modo, il mondo sarebbe senz'altro migliore.
> 
> ...


vorrei tanto capire che cosa si intende per violenza....furia cieca a livello di "mi fai uno sgarbo e io ti apro in due come un'ostrica - a proposito - e a mo' di perla il tuo stomaco lo uso per imcastonare un anello"?
trovo queste frasi ad effetto totalitarie e totalitaristiche prive di alcunchè significato se non contestualizzate...


----------



## Old oscar (16 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io non ci tengo mica a parlare con te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eppure, sei sempre lì che citi e commenti quello che scrivo

leggi bene cosa ho scritto...

se mi mordi, mi assaggi, se mi assaggi ti piaccio, e poi, per sfamarti, mi mangi tutto.

Medusina !


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eppure, sei sempre lì che citi e commenti quello che scrivo
> 
> se mi mordi, mi assaggi, se mi assaggi ti piaccio, e poi, per sfamarti, mi mangi tutto.
> 
> Medusina !


----------



## Grande82 (16 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 lo so, coi diminutivi è sfiancante....


----------



## Old oscar (16 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> lo so, coi diminutivi è sfiancante....


lo faccio di proposito con chi ha i fianchi larghi


----------



## Bruja (16 Marzo 2009)

*oscar*

Tanto per fare accademia... non ti é mai capitato di riflettere sul fatto che a volte  certaastinenza sessuale, lungi dall'essere rifiuto al piacere, sia solo desiderio di cedere alla qualità ed al vero coinvolgimento che parta dalla "centrale operativa" (il cervello) e non dalla manovalanza delle gonadi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tanto per fare accademia... non ti é mai capitato di riflettere sul fatto che *a volte certaastinenza sessuale, lungi dall'essere rifiuto al piacere, sia solo desiderio di cedere alla qualità ed al vero coinvolgimento che parta dalla "centrale operativa" (il cervello) e non dalla manovalanza delle gonadi?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> lo faccio di proposito con chi ha i fianchi larghi


oh ma oggi sei impareggiabile!!un'ironia al pari di grandi comici.
di una simpatia devastante...quasi quasi ti preferisco quando ti lanci nei tuoi deliri giustificativi sul tradimento....
esci dal quel corpo e ritorna in te o chiama un esorc(ciccio)sta!


----------



## Old oscar (17 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tanto per fare accademia... non ti é mai capitato di riflettere sul fatto che a volte certaastinenza sessuale, lungi dall'essere rifiuto al piacere, sia solo desiderio di cedere alla qualità ed al vero coinvolgimento che parta dalla "centrale operativa" (il cervello) e non dalla manovalanza delle gonadi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il sesso è un piacere chie coinvolge PRINCIPALMENTE il cervello, volerlo ridurre ad un mero piacere fisico, credere che sia, un piacere solamente fisico, significa che non se ne è capita la vera natura.


----------



## Bruja (17 Marzo 2009)

*oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> il sesso è un piacere chie coinvolge PRINCIPALMENTE il cervello, volerlo ridurre ad un mero piacere fisico, credere che sia, un piacere solamente fisico, significa che non se ne è capita la vera natura.


Ecco perché se si tradisce si manca di rispetto...  comunque!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (17 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la dieta alimentare è un po' sofferenza ed un po' no
> stare a dieta ci fa sentire più leggeri, più dinamici e quindi
> anche se, da un lato si soffre un pochino, dall'altro si hanno anche dele piacevoli sensazioni.
> 
> se invece, è una dieta sessule, può essere sofferenza pura, specialmente se è una dieta forzata. *si ha appetito ma il " cibo " non si lascia mangiare*








 E chi dice che non si lascia mangiare?...anzi...mi sa che sono più ...appetibile con qualche kg in meno


----------



## Old amarax (17 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao ama!! che palle che vai


Grazie!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ora ho quello del fedigrafo per un pò ...


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2009)

*oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> il sesso è un piacere chie coinvolge PRINCIPALMENTE il cervello, volerlo ridurre ad un mero piacere fisico, credere che sia, un piacere solamente fisico, significa che non se ne è capita la vera natura.


ps... scusa, devo fare una piccola aggiunta...ridurlo a solo piacere fisico ovviamente rende analfabeti emozionali ma solo soggetti reattivi... e quel che é peggio, non mancano certi soggetti simili, a supporto della tesi sopra detta.
Bruja


----------



## Old oscar (23 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco perché se si tradisce si manca di rispetto... comunque!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e ci risiamo con questa storia del rispetto: 

è logico che chi tradisce manca di rispetto verso il " tradito " non ho mai detto ne pensato il contrario. 
E' anche logico però che: 
se sento la necessità o il desiderio di avere un rapporto ( sessuale o meno ) con un'altra persona che non sia il mio coniuge, e non lo esaudisco, manco di rispetto a me stesso ed ai miei desideri. 

Ok, posso sopèrimere il desiderio in nome della moralità, posso sopprimerlo per paura di venire scoperto, posso sopprimerlo pensando che se facessero a me la stessa cosa ( tradirmi ) la cosa mi procurerebbe dolore. 

Ma ciò non toglie che ogni volta che non esaudiamo i nostri desideri, o non ci proviamo neppure, manchiamo di rispetto verso noi stessi. 

E, non si tratta di egoismo ma, noi stessi siamo la persona più importante( per noi stessi è logico ) e, porre la nostra felicità nelle mani degli altri ( che sia il coniuge o la mamma ) è sintomo che qualcosa in noi non funziona correttamente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> e ci risiamo con questa storia del rispetto:
> 
> è logico che chi tradisce manca di rispetto verso il " tradito " non ho mai detto ne pensato il contrario.
> E' anche logico però che:
> ...


 Così ogni volta che non ti scofani un vassoio di bigné manchi di rispetto a te stesso perché non segui un tuo desiderio?
Oppure non lo fai perché verso i cinque anni hai imparato che non si seguono i desideri senza aver prima valutato le conseguenze delle tue azioni?


----------



## Old oscar (23 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Così ogni volta che non ti scofani un vassoio di bigné manchi di rispetto a te stesso perché non segui un tuo desiderio?
> Oppure non lo fai perché verso i cinque anni hai imparato che non si seguono i desideri senza aver prima valutato le conseguenze delle tue azioni?


ironica stamattina ? ....

è logico che si seguono i desideri DOPO aver valutato e non solo valutato, ma anche ponderato, le conseguenze delle proprie azioni.

ma il discorso vale anche nel senso opposto.


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2009)

*oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> e ci risiamo con questa storia del rispetto:
> 
> è logico che chi tradisce manca di rispetto verso il " tradito " non ho mai detto ne pensato il contrario.
> E' anche logico però che:
> ...


Guarda che in senso "individuale" quello che dici é legittimo... io comprendo ed accetto formalmente che una persopna decida come e quanto può mediare con le proprie esigenze personali e con le convenzioni sociali.
La nostra felicità é bene che sia in nostre mani, che a mio avviso sono già precarie, figuriamoci in quelle altrui.
Io sono per il "lasciare sbagliare", é assodato che tutti sono perfettamente in grado di farlo in proprio"...
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

*oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> non  mi sembra l'argomento di questo 3d, non trovi ?
> se vuoi porre domande personali su di me apri un 3d apposito, non sporcare questo con divagazioni fuori luogo, te ne prego.



altro che divagazioni fuori luogo e _sporche_ addirittura

...consideri la tua scelta sporca quindi. ..

e senza volerlo le hai risposto, senza celare la scomodità in cui ti sei sentito affrontando un dolore reale.


----------



## Old oscar (26 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> altro che divagazioni fuori luogo e _sporche_ addirittura
> 
> ...consideri la tua scelta sporca quindi. ..
> 
> e senza volerlo le hai risposto, senza celare la scomodità in cui ti sei sentito affrontando un dolore reale.


sai che non ho capito questo tuo post ?
puoi essere un po' meno ermetica ?


----------

